# General Urban Decay Discussion



## celiamakeup (Mar 24, 2016)

i love my urban decay makeup, the other day i purchased the waterproof liquid eyeliner - ive used this one for a while now and would highly recommend it, its easy to create a winged liner with this. 
a new mascara, again, its amazing, its the urban decay perversion mascara, gives lashes amazing length. 
lastly i purchased the naked basic palette. i have the naked 1 and naked 2 palette, but saw this and loved the simple tones, its also great to fit in your handbag and i have found it great to take out with me on a night out. but the colours are also lovely for every day makeup. 
overall i was extremely happy with these 3  once again, urban decay has not let me down!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 28, 2016)

Has anyone tried their new summer collection yet? I saw Shanxooo (or whatever her name is) rave about the tinted moisturizer on Youtube and I'm really intrigued by it.


----------



## kittycalico (Apr 14, 2016)

Naked Vault Vol II is back in stock on urbandecay.com.  Price is increased to $180 from $165 usd.

edit: now out of stock

http://www.urbandecay.com/naked-vault-volume-ii-by-urban-decay/UD707.html


----------



## montREALady (Apr 27, 2016)

Is this the first UD thread? I find that hard to believe. Anywho, I just bought 714 from Gwen and After Dark (matte) lipsticks from Macy's since they're 1/2 off.


----------



## leonah (May 8, 2016)

I was just wondering about a UD thread never thought of it before. I don't think we had one general UD chat thread right? anyway who's excited for the new vice lipstick range? me me me!! already have three on my list; oblivion, tampered and violate


----------



## fur4elise (May 9, 2016)

leonah said:


> *I was just wondering about a UD thread *never thought of it before. I don't think we had one general UD chat thread right? anyway who's excited for the new vice lipstick range? me me me!! already have three on my list; oblivion, tampered and violate



*It seems the only UD threads have been for unique/LE releases. I agree, a general UD thread would be great!  Maybe one of the moderators could adjust and capitalize the title of this thread and we could use if for general chat.

I have been through all the swatches and I like: F-Bomb, Ravenswood, Tampered, Bang & Bittersweet. I tend to go for the more warm toned colors! *


----------



## Miradan (May 9, 2016)

I think there used to be an Urban Decay subforum, but interest in the brand wasn't as high as it used to be, at least compared to some of the other brands, and so the UD threads were distributed into the regular cosmetics forum.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 9, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *It seems the only UD threads have been for unique/LE releases. I agree, a general UD thread would be great!  Maybe one of the moderators could adjust and capitalize this title of this thread and we could use if for general chat.
> 
> I have been through all the swatches and I like: F-Bomb, Ravenswood, Tampered, Bang & Bittersweet. I tend to go for the more warm toned colors! *





Miradan said:


> I think there used to be an Urban Decay subforum, but interest in the brand wasn't as high as it used to be, at least compared to some of the other brands, and so the UD threads were distributed into the regular cosmetics forum.



Yeah, we used to have an Urban Decay subforum, but about a year or two ago we reorganized this section, and it was one of the subforums to get the axe.

Edit: Thread name tweaked.


----------



## fur4elise (May 10, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Yeah, we used to have an Urban Decay subforum, but about a year or two ago we reorganized this section, and it was one of the subforums to get the axe.
> 
> Edit: Thread name tweaked.




*You Rock Shelly! LOL! I knew you would be the one to get on this!*


----------



## montREALady (May 10, 2016)

leonah said:


> I was just wondering about a UD thread never thought of it before. I don't think we had one general UD chat thread right? anyway who's excited for the new vice lipstick range? me me me!! already have three on my list; oblivion, tampered and violate





fur4elise said:


> *It seems the only UD threads have been for unique/LE releases. I agree, a general UD thread would be great!  Maybe one of the moderators could adjust and capitalize the title of this thread and we could use if for general chat.
> 
> I have been through all the swatches and I like: F-Bomb, Ravenswood, Tampered, Bang & Bittersweet. I tend to go for the more warm toned colors! *



I knew I wasn't losing it! I searched and searched before posting in here because I couldn't find an older UD thread, lol.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 1, 2016)

*Is this for real? If so I'm so out of the loop! Lol!*


----------



## leonah (Jun 1, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 54509
> 
> *Is this for real? If so I'm so out of the loop! Lol!*



looks fake to me. but it would be a nice naked palette either way


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 1, 2016)

leonah said:


> looks fake to me. but it would be a nice naked palette either way


*There a a zillion images of this if you Google it and it actually turned up in my Pinterest feed this morning. Hmmmm*


----------



## Heidi K (Jun 1, 2016)

It's pretty if it is real. 
Wouldn't it be Naked 4. I know thy had Naked 3 then Naked Smoky. 
And is it just me or does anyone else think they spelled Smoky wrong on the packaging. Shouldn't it be Naked Smok_e_y? I dunno....

http://www.urbandecay.com/naked-smoky/UD550.html


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 1, 2016)

Heidi K said:


> It's pretty if it is real.
> Wouldn't it be Naked 4. I know thy had Naked 3 then Naked Smoky.
> And is it just me or does anyone else think they spelled Smoky wrong on the packaging. Shouldn't it be Naked Smok_e_y? I dunno....
> 
> http://www.urbandecay.com/naked-smoky/UD550.html



*Agree! Should be Naked 4 if they continue the series. And yes upon further research, fakey fake! Wishful thinking for us Naked devotees! *

*Bring on the Vice Lippies!!!*


----------



## rinacee (Jun 1, 2016)

Heidi K said:


> It's pretty if it is real.
> Wouldn't it be Naked 4. I know thy had Naked 3 then Naked Smoky.
> And is it just me or does anyone else think they spelled Smoky wrong on the packaging. Shouldn't it be Naked Smok_e_y? I dunno....
> 
> http://www.urbandecay.com/naked-smoky/UD550.html


That bugs me so much! It almost (ALMOST) kept me from buying it. But then I looked it up and found out both ways of spelling it are acceptable. English is a weird language.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 1, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 54509
> 
> *Is this for real? If so I'm so out of the loop! Lol!*



Nope. UD never released a Naked 4, so there's no way in hell they'd put out a Naked 5 first. Some butthole from somewhere just wants to capitalize on the UD Naked thing.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 9, 2016)

Did any of you guys see the new Moondust palette that is being teased?!  https://www.instagram.com/p/BGdcKrFK4j8/?taken-by=udwende&hl=en 
I am excited! I love the Moondust shadows (I have Solstice) and this is all I have ever wanted from UD. I am looking forward to the glittery goodness.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 23, 2016)

http://www.reallyree.com/2016/06/urban-decay-all-nighter-foundation-swatch.html

new foundation


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Did any of you guys see the new Moondust palette that is being teased?!  https://www.instagram.com/p/BGdcKrFK4j8/?taken-by=udwende&hl=en
> I am excited! I love the Moondust shadows (I have Solstice) and this is all I have ever wanted from UD. I am looking forward to the glittery goodness.


I only have 2 of the Moondust shadows. Scorpio and Zodiac. If it had some of the colors exclusive to the UD website I think I would be more interested. Right now I'm taking a wait and see approach.


----------



## crystalfisk282 (Jul 28, 2016)

Has anyone tried their new summer time selection yet? I saw Shanxooo talk about the colored moisturiser on Youtube. com and I'm really fascinated by it.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jul 29, 2016)

In case anyone here is interested.
At Ulta:


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 30, 2016)

*^^^^^^LOL! You beat me too it! I was going to ask the ladies Yay or Nay on the Smoky! It is the one 12 shade Naked palette I do not have.*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 30, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^^LOL! You beat me too it! I was going to ask the ladies Yay or Nay on the Smoky! It is the one 12 shade Naked palette I do not have.*


I bought it today from Sephora at the same price. I think for the price it's worth it. 
Since you own all of the Naked palettes except this one can I get your opinion of the Naked 2?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 30, 2016)

Nay even for this price.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 30, 2016)

i got to play with the new brushes and they are really nice
my favorite was this one
http://www.urbandecay.com/ud-pro-la...ban-decay/UD755.html?cgid=11#start=19&cgid=11

INCREDIBLE


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 30, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I bought it today from Sephora at the same price. I think for the price it's worth it.
> Since you own all of the Naked palettes except this one can I get your opinion of the Naked 2?


*I use Naked2 the least of the group. The palette is cool neutral taupes so I don't reach for it. I use Naked3 the most  I ended up ordering the Smoky  *


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 15, 2016)

*Via T! Urban Decay Naked Ultimate Basics for Fall 2016 (September)*

View attachment 55846



*P.S. I got a couple generous samples of the UD All Nighter Foundation ~ Shade 9.0, went on lighter but dried down to an almost perfect match to my summer tan. I also got shade 7.0 to use as a "concealer" which actually matches my late fall/winter skin color. It is def full coverage, but the formula sheers/smooths out nicely. Right not, life is hot & humid outside, so I think I will have to contend with the oilies, but I see this being  great for fall/winter. As for oxidation, I am seeing maybe just a tad but it is working with the undertones of my skin. So far I am not turning oompa loopa like with other brands/formulas!*


----------



## Monsy (Aug 15, 2016)

you can even find naked 9 etc... those are all fake


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 15, 2016)

Monsy said:


> you can even find naked 9 etc... those are all fake



*I know right?!? But the upcoming Ultimate Basics is the real deal.*


----------



## Buffy89 (Aug 15, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Via T! Urban Decay Naked Ultimate Basics for Fall 2016 (September)*
> 
> View attachment 55846
> 
> ...



The new Naked palette looks really nice. I need another eyeshadow palette like a hole in the head, but I've already hit pan on 4 shades in my Naked Basics, so it might be a good replacement once I'm done with the Basics palette which I'm using as a supplementary palette for all my shimmery shades and single shadows (I just guess this is gonna be perm, like every other Naked item).  I'm soooo interested in the All Nighter Foundation because of the coverage, but I'm really afraid it's gonna oxidize on me - my face is an oil slick most of the time, lol. I'm using 0.5 in Naked Foundation, and it looks good in summer now that I've got a super slight tan, which means I'll simply have to try the lightest shade and return it when I'm joining team Oompa Loompa. It's not available here yet, so I still got plenty of time to think.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 15, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> _*The new Naked palette looks really nice.*_ I need another eyeshadow palette like a hole in the head, but I've already hit pan on 4 shades in my Naked Basics, so it might be a good replacement once I'm done with the Basics palette which I'm using as a supplementary palette for all my shimmery shades and single shadows (I just guess this is gonna be perm, like every other Naked item).  _*I'm soooo interested in the All Nighter Foundation because of the coverage,*_ but I'm really afraid it's gonna oxidize on me - _*my face is an oil slick most of the time,*_ lol. I'm using 0.5 in Naked Foundation, and it looks good in summer now that I've got a super slight tan, which means I'll simply have to try the lightest shade and return it when I'm joining *team Oompa Loompa.* It's not available here yet, so I still got plenty of time to think.





*LOL #TeamOompaLoompa! This is my first attempt at testing out an UD foundation, so I approached with skepticism...and this is only the third time I am wearing this...but first full day. I have had my face on now for about 5 hours and blotted once. Color is remaining true and I am not orange...so I am optimistic. And I really like how it looks on my skin...not flat or so thick you have this mask on, yet it really evened out my face. It really is a nice formula. Also no discernible scent. I will see how everything looks at the end of the work day. As soon as you can get samples give it a whirl. 

As to the UD Basics, I got the KVD Light & Shade matte palette earlier this year and I am beating the heck out of it. I have made serious dents in several of the pans! So I cannot justify another matte because I just do not need it. But it sounds like a good fit for you! *


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 15, 2016)

I have Naked Basics 1, 2, the Gwen Stefani palette, and the Kat Von D shade and light for eyes. Do I need another matte palette? No. Will I buy the new Naked palette? Probably.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 15, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I have Naked Basics 1, 2, the Gwen Stefani palette, and the Kat Von D shade and light for eyes. Do I need another matte palette? No. Will I buy the new Naked palette? Probably.


----------



## Buffy89 (Aug 15, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 55852
> *LOL #TeamOompaLoompa! This is my first attempt at testing out an UD foundation, so I approached with skepticism...and this is only the third time I am wearing this...but first full day. I have had my face on now for about 5 hours and blotted once. Color is remaining true and I am not orange...so I am optimistic. And I really like how it looks on my skin...not flat or so thick you have this mask on, yet it really evened out my face. It really is a nice formula. Also no discernible scent. I will see how everything looks at the end of the work day. As soon as you can get samples give it a whirl.
> *



Sounds promising! I guess this foundation is hit or miss, depending on one's skin type/"skin chemistry". It might really work, so I wanna give it a try.


----------



## rinacee (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow it's been a while since I've posted anything! I'm actually excited for the Naked Ultimate Basics.  I don't have any of the Basics palettes, but I do LOVE UD mattes. I reach for Blackout almost every single day, and I pull out my Gwen palette for Stark often. It will be nice to have all the matte transition/highlighting/deepening shades all in one space.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Aug 16, 2016)

In case anyone is interested, Ulta is having a flash sale which includes a few Urban Decay items:


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 19, 2016)

*NO NO NO! Stop this madness now! 
**Urban Decay Christmas in New York Holiday 2016 Collection*


(chicprofile)


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 22, 2016)

*More holiday goodness! Illuminating Trio...Kinda reminds me of round versions of Hourglass...
Description of shades: 
Pyrite – gold-champagne
**Oasis – marble frosted taupe*
*Twilight – iridescent pink*


(chicprofile)


----------



## Monsy (Aug 22, 2016)

they are awful anyway... dry texture big chunky glitter. no thanks.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 22, 2016)

*Good to know! I am not per se feeling any want for these. I'm still wanting to indulge in some Hourglass as some point!*


----------



## Buffy89 (Aug 22, 2016)

I've also heard that they're really glittery. The cardboard packaging prevents me from liking the product anyway, lol. Don't know why exactly, but anything packaged in cardboard gives me zero joy.
Btw, Temptalia has posted swatches of the Naked Matte palette. Although I know she doesn't use primer, they're a bit disappointing.


----------



## leonah (Aug 22, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> I've also heard that they're really glittery. The cardboard packaging prevents me from liking the product anyway, lol. Don't know why exactly, but anything packaged in cardboard gives me zero joy.
> Btw, Temptalia has posted swatches of the Naked Matte palette. Although I know she doesn't use primer, they're a bit disappointing.



I agree their highlighters have never excited me and they look meh. No thanks lol. Aw man I had my hopes up for the naked palette the packaging is absolutely gorgeous but the eyeshadows I have dupes for already so skipping that one for now unless I see some better swatches.


----------



## Buffy89 (Aug 22, 2016)

leonah said:


> I agree their highlighters have never excited me and they look meh. No thanks lol. Aw man I had my hopes up for the naked palette the packaging is absolutely gorgeous but the eyeshadows I have dupes for already so skipping that one for now unless I see some better swatches.



Using primer, this palette might be handy for me if there were nicer swatches. But 90% of the shades look like dupes for stuff I already own, just like you. In case I'll pan those (lol), I can still consider buying it. But at the moment, I don't believe the hype. Especially the darker shades look pathetic.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 22, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> I've also heard that they're really glittery. _*The cardboard packaging*_ prevents me from liking the product anyway, lol. Don't know why exactly, but _*anything packaged in cardboard gives me zero joy*_. Btw, Temptalia has posted swatches of the Naked Matte palette. Although I know she doesn't use primer, they're a bit disappointing.


*
Highlighted and shaking my head in agreement!!! I actually apply my makeup in the bathroom and have a tiny counter...if that sucker is wet...ugh & yuck than my cardboard stuffs get ugh, yuck, wet! *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 22, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> I've also heard that they're really glittery. The cardboard packaging prevents me from liking the product anyway, lol. Don't know why exactly, but anything packaged in cardboard gives me zero joy.
> Btw, Temptalia has posted swatches of the Naked Matte palette. Although I know she doesn't use primer, they're a bit disappointing.




I'm seriously underwhelmed. Also I think I'm rapidly approaching maximum neutral palette overload.


----------



## kittycalico (Aug 23, 2016)

Urban Decay Pro Brush Vault.  $375.00 USD.

Urban Decay UD Pro Brush Vault


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 29, 2016)

*Urban Decay Vice Lipstick Palettes!

*



*(musingsofamuse)*

*12 shades (.24 total oz) for $35.00!  Available mid-September at Sephora!
These look like a sweet little deal...luckily I have not gone overboard with my bullets and only purchased 3 reds when the line launched!*


----------



## rinacee (Sep 3, 2016)

I will definitely be picking up the Junkie lip palette and the Naked Ultimate Basics! I'm not usually a lip palette kind of gal, but I love UD lipsticks and the variety.  
I swatched the liquid moondusts today and was really only impressed with Zodiac. I think those will be a hard pass for me! Even my fianc[FONT=&quot]é noticed how sheer and patchy some were swatching. He did a nice TMO for me! He was like "imagine how long it would take to build that up on your lid..." He's a keeper. [/FONT]


----------



## Buffy89 (Sep 3, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I will definitely be picking up the Junkie lip palette and the Naked Ultimate Basics! I'm not usually a lip palette kind of gal, but I love UD lipsticks and the variety.
> I swatched the liquid moondusts today and was really only impressed with Zodiac. I think those will be a hard pass for me! Even my fianc[FONT=&quot]é noticed how sheer and patchy some were swatching. He did a nice TMO for me! He was like "imagine how long it would take to build that up on your lid..." He's a keeper. [/FONT]



Awww your fiancé is a keeper indeed! And those liquid Moondusts - such a pity they're not really nice. On UD's own swatch pics on IG and so on, they look amazing, but apart from that, they're so disappointing. Maybe, a creamier formula in pot form could have worked better.


----------



## rinacee (Sep 3, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Awww your fiancé is a keeper indeed! And those liquid Moondusts - such a pity they're not really nice. On UD's own swatch pics on IG and so on, they look amazing, but apart from that, they're so disappointing. Maybe, a creamier formula in pot form could have worked better.


I think that could have worked! Zodiac was nice, but I swatched the blue and purple and was so disappointed! I like the powder shadows, so it isn't a huge loss for me. I don't mind dealing with fall-out (I use a glitter glue from Fyrinnae to help out). But it's sad for those who like cream formulas!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 28, 2016)

*Ask and ye shall receive...Holiday goodness! 
Urban Decay Full Spectrum Palette available Oct 26th, 16. UD & Sephora 
$58.00 


(temptalia)
Kinda reminds me of...KVD Mi Vida Loca from last year...*


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 28, 2016)

Hmmmm  I'll snap it up if it goes on sale the way the electric palette and smokey palettes did.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Hmmmm  I'll snap it up if it goes on sale the way the electric palette and smokey palettes did.


*Exactly!!! With everything else coming out...I just don't see it selling out...but I may eat my words. Gack! Too much stuffs already!*


----------



## boschicka (Sep 28, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Ask and ye shall receive...Holiday goodness!
> Urban Decay Full Spectrum Palette available Oct 26th, 16. UD & Sephora
> $58.00
> View attachment 56575
> ...



Mine, mine, mine, gimme, gimme!!!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 28, 2016)

boschicka said:


> _*Mine, mine, mine, *_gimme, gimme!!!





[video=youtube;H4BNbHBcnDI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4BNbHBcnDI[/video]


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 28, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Mine, mine, mine, gimme, gimme!!!


What she just said.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Hmmmm  I'll snap it up if it goes on sale the way the electric palette and smokey palettes did.



I'm going to really try and wait for the Fall VIB sale...The UD palettes seem to lingering around these days.


----------



## Buffy89 (Sep 29, 2016)

The low-buyer in me is really glad because I don't use those colorful type of shades at all! Money saved. I'd love to have the Ultimate Basics one, but I must make my way through my other Naked palettes first.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 30, 2016)

The Spectrum palette is an easy pass for me. I wear neutral colors most of the time. I have the last 2 Vice palettes that I use when I feel like being colorful. Maybe it's me but I feel that all of the UD palettes are starting to look the same. I think I have eyeshadow palette overload.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2016)

Got the Ultimate Basics palette yesterday and used it this morning. The shades I used blended together really nicely. I think I'm going to get a lot of use out of it. My only gripe is the packaging being plastic and that it feels kind of cheap like the difference in regular MAC lipsticks tubes and the ones from say Selena or the Osbournes.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 6, 2016)

So UD has 20% off today and tomorrow and of course I pass by the counter today and discovered that I like the Moondust collection (omg the liquid ones are awesome), those Razorsharp liners and the Ultimate Basics Palette!! I just bought the Electric and Vice Lip Palette two weeks ago because I had a 20% coupon code. Please make them stop!


----------



## javadoo (Oct 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> So UD has 20% off today and tomorrow and of course I pass by the counter today and discovered that I like the Moondust collection (omg the liquid ones are awesome), those Razorsharp liners and the Ultimate Basics Palette!! I just bought the Electric and Vice Lip Palette two weeks ago because I had a 20% coupon code. Please make them stop!


I know, right?
I used my 20% coupon a couple of weeks ago to buy backups of a few shades of the Vintage lipstick.....then I used the 20% off yesterday to buy backups of a couple of the Vintage eyeshadows.
Enough. I love sales and all, but when I see a good sale like that it FORCES me to buy stuff...lol


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

javadoo said:


> I know, right?
> I used my 20% coupon a couple of weeks ago to buy backups of a few shades of the Vintage lipstick.....then I used the 20% off yesterday to buy backups of a couple of the Vintage eyeshadows.
> Enough. I love sales and all, but when I see a good sale like that it FORCES me to buy stuff...lol



Me too! I took it light yesterday and just bought ONE Razorsharp liner. I just went nuts buying MAC Selena


----------



## boschicka (Oct 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> So UD has 20% off today and tomorrow and of course I pass by the counter today and discovered that I like the Moondust collection (omg the liquid ones are awesome), those Razorsharp liners and the Ultimate Basics Palette!! I just bought the Electric and Vice Lip Palette two weeks ago because I had a 20% coupon code. Please make them stop!



Thanks for mentioning this! Otherwise I would have missed the 20% off.


----------



## javadoo (Oct 7, 2016)

I didn't realzie the code was a one-time use only code.....I tried to use it again to buy something that I missed but it wouldn't let me. Bum deal.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2016)

Does anyone have the Moondust palette?  Is it worth the splurge during the sale?


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Thanks for mentioning this! Otherwise I would have missed the 20% off.


No prob!



javadoo said:


> I didn't realzie the code was a one-time use only code.....I tried to use it again to buy something that I missed but it wouldn't let me. Bum deal.


Oh shit, really?? Ugggh. I was perhaps going to go back.



NaomiH said:


> Does anyone have the Moondust palette?  Is it worth the splurge during the sale?


I think so. When it came out I was like "Oh hell no, no glitter for me!" But seeing it in person yesterday, it's gorg, especially on top of the liquid ones. If you have a good base you will be set. It's a nice shimmer, not like glitter that can look tacky.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

The coupon isn't one time use!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> No prob!
> 
> 
> Oh shit, really?? Ugggh. I was perhaps going to go back.
> ...



Thank you! I just ordered it. I don't wear glitter much,but I have zero glittery eyeshadows and figure it'd be fun for when I go out.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you! I just ordered it. I don't wear glitter much,but I have zero glittery eyeshadows and figure it'd be fun for when I go out.



I'm thinking about myself! Ugggh, just bought Mario today, I need to chill. I was thinking about the CP ultra-glitter ones that just came out instead


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm intrigued at moondust. I'll have to check out.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I'm thinking about myself! Ugggh, just bought Mario today, I need to chill. I was thinking about the CP ultra-glitter ones that just came out instead



I need to chill too and will come the 1st as I'll start a 6 month no buy. So far this week I've gotten another Como  La Flor, Techno Cumbia, the Mario palette, champagne pop  (finally), the Metal Matte palette, shade & light eye palette and now the moondust palette. I should be ashamed.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 7, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you! I just ordered it. I don't wear glitter much,but I have zero glittery eyeshadows and figure it'd be fun for when I go out.



They are nice b/c the bases have color, so it's not just glitter giving them color.  So often glitter shadows have no substance to them, but these definitely do.  Hope that makes sense!  It's been a long day.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2016)

boschicka said:


> They are nice b/c the bases have color, so it's not just glitter giving them color.  So often glitter shadows have no substance to them, but these definitely do.  Hope that makes sense!  It's been a long day.



It did and thank you! I'm excited to get it


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

boschicka said:


> They are nice b/c the bases have color, so it's not just glitter giving them color.  So often glitter shadows have no substance to them, but these definitely do.  Hope that makes sense!  It's been a long day.



Shit. Perfect explanation. You're right. I'm digging the liquid ones too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 8, 2016)

I missed the sale! Oh well I'll just add my UD selections to my already too large Sephora list.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 8, 2016)

Forgot to say I bought Moondust last night


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 8, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I need to chill too and will come the 1st as I'll start a 6 month no buy. So far this week I've gotten another Como  La Flor, Techno Cumbia, the Mario palette, champagne pop  (finally), the Metal Matte palette, shade & light eye palette and now the moondust palette. I should be ashamed.


Love everything that you've picked!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Forgot to say I bought Moondust last night



Yay!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2016)

charismafulltv said:


> Love everything that you've picked!



Thanks C! I'm excited to get it all in,especially the shade and light eye palette because neutrals.  Lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 8, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks C! I'm excited to get it all in,especially the shade and light eye palette because neutrals.  Lol


There's still the Sephora sale for round 2.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 9, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Yay!



I'm actually digging buying from their website. Their rewards are good. I find you don't have to do a whole lot to get a kickback.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 9, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Yay!



I'm actually digging buying from their website. Their rewards are good. I find you don't have to do a whole lot to get a kickback.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2016)

charismafulltv said:


> There's still the Sephora sale for round 2.



When is the sale?  Do you know?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I'm actually digging buying from their website. Their rewards are good. I find you don't have to do a whole lot to get a kickback.


I haven't bought directly from UD in a long time.  Might do so more often if the rewards are good and they ever join ebates.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 12, 2016)

Got my Moondust  

Swatched without primer. A bit of fallout. When I actually use it I'll use my NYX Glitter Primer. Love the colors. As someone described, it's like loose pigment without it actually being that. I think it was Tati. 



Also got their Razor Sharp Liquid Eyeliner in the color Ecstasy



Swatch video on my IG


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2016)

If you're a UD Beauty Junkie, we get first dibs on the Full Spectrum Palette starting today. Weeks before anyone else (their words). $55.


----------



## javadoo (Oct 13, 2016)

montREALady said:


> If you're a UD Beauty Junkie, we get first dibs on the Full Spectrum Palette starting today. Weeks before anyone else (their words). $55.



I already placed my order...lol.
Got the Early Access email and used my UD Kickbacks.
Sooooooo excited for this!!!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 13, 2016)

*I don't need it...but I sure do LUST it!
Then again...I think when compared to the original Spectrum...I do NEED it! LOL!
*



*Maybe I would actually start doing vibrant eye looks again...I've been such a neutral girl of late!*


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 13, 2016)

montREALady said:


> If you're a UD Beauty Junkie, we get first dibs on the Full Spectrum Palette starting today. Weeks before anyone else (their words). $55.


*Are ya gonna for it?! Or wait?! *


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2016)

javadoo said:


> I already placed my order...lol.
> Got the Early Access email and used my UD Kickbacks.
> Sooooooo excited for this!!!



I love their program! I already got a $10 kickback. I could use it towards this but I literally bought 3 palettes in the last week and think I need to chill.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Are ya gonna for it?! Or wait?! *



This is so hard! I have their 15 yr anniversary palette which has nice colors, then Electric so I don't neeeed it. But hmmmm, the yellow is nice, oh wait. I have the Melt Radioactive Stack! This is torture.

So does
Anniversary



+ 

Electric


+

Melt Radioactive


=

Full Spectrum?



Hmmmmm, no white...

Oops, UD photos are from Temptalia and Melt's from Tali Michelle's blog.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2016)

montREALady said:


> This is so hard! I have their 15 yr anniversary palette which has nice colors, then Electric so I don't neeeed it. But hmmmm, the yellow is nice, oh wait. I have the Melt Radioactive Stack! This is torture.
> 
> So does
> Anniversary
> ...



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!  And no forest greens, but YES!  You're all set.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!  And no forest greens, but YES!  You're all set.



The Mario Palette has a forest green (Bronx)!! 


(Temptalia)


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 13, 2016)

montREALady said:


> This is so hard! I have their 15 yr anniversary palette which has nice colors, then Electric so I don't neeeed it. But hmmmm....
> 
> 
> Electric
> ...



*Sh$t! I forgot I have the Electric palette!!! Seriously! It is sitting under my Spectrum...See my issue is I totally dropped the ball on the KVD Mi Vida Loca palette...I really REALLY wanted that sucker! *


montREALady said:


> The Mario Palette has a forest green (Bronx)!!
> View attachment 56932
> 
> (Temptalia)


*
Stop! No no no no no! I am not going to get this!!  (who am I fuxing kidding...)*


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Sh$t! I forgot I have the Electric palette!!! Seriously! It is sitting under my Spectrum...See my issue is I totally dropped the ball on the KVD Mi Vida Loca palette...I really REALLY wanted that sucker! *
> 
> *
> Stop! No no no no no! I am not going to get this!!  (who am I fuxing kidding...)*
> View attachment 56933



I got the Electric a few weeks ago since it's been on sale. $24 then UD had 20% off, boom! Seriously, the Mario palette is so nice. I'm using it again today. Check my IG, wore it yesterday and today.


----------



## javadoo (Oct 13, 2016)

montREALady said:


> This is so hard! I have their 15 yr anniversary palette which has nice colors, then Electric so I don't neeeed it. But hmmmm, the yellow is nice, oh wait. I have the Melt Radioactive Stack! This is torture.
> 
> So does
> Anniversary
> ...



Seriously.......after 3 palettes in one week, what is one more palette in the grand scheme of things???
Plus you'll get more points towards another kickback.
Look at it in all it's rainbow glory....it's soooooooo pretty. 
I don't *need* it either....but looking at it makes me happy. 
I can't wait for mine to get here!!!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2016)

javadoo said:


> Seriously.......after 3 palettes in one week, what is one more palette in the grand scheme of things???
> Plus you'll get more points towards another kickback.
> Look at it in all it's rainbow glory....it's soooooooo pretty.
> I don't *need* it either....but looking at it makes me happy.
> I can't wait for mine to get here!!!


Hahaaaa, I didn't even include the Electric one I got 3 weeks ago in that #. OMG, I can't do it, though I want to. Are they all shimmer? No mattes? Maybe I should Google.


----------



## javadoo (Oct 13, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Hahaaaa, I didn't even include the Electric one I got 3 weeks ago in that #. OMG, I can't do it, though I want to. Are they all shimmer? No mattes? Maybe I should Google.



It has both matte and shimmer...it's perfect!!!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2016)

javadoo said:


> It has both matte and shimmer...it's perfect!!!



I'm going to need you to stop now, thaaaanks, lol.


----------



## rinacee (Oct 13, 2016)

I love UD so much and I love brights, so I needed this palette. I had a $10 kickback reward from them, so it made the price a little easier to deal with


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 56922
> View attachment 56921
> 
> *I don't need it...but I sure do LUST it!
> ...



I almost bought it but between the Mi Vida Loca palette, the Serpentina palette, Metal Matte, original Spectrum palette and my already neglected colorful MAC shadows I think I can skip this without FOMO.  I hope.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I love their program! I already got a $10 kickback. I could use it towards this but I literally bought 3 palettes in the last week and think I need to chill.


I feel you on that one! I've had 4 eyeshadow palettes delivered this week!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 56922
> View attachment 56921
> 
> *I don't need it...but I sure do LUST it!
> ...



Ugh it's so pretty,but dammit I've gotten 4 eye palettes this week and I usually keep to neutral eye looks. But I still want this. Lol


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 14, 2016)

*T has swatches up!  

I am not feeling moved...eh...meh...what do y'all think?*


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 14, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *T has swatches up!
> 
> I am not feeling moved...eh...meh...what do y'all think?*



I agree...not impressed at all. I ordered it from UD yesterday and am tryign to cancel it before they ship. My Vice palettes and the latest from KVD should satisfy my needs for color, especially since I don't wear it that much.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 14, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I agree...not impressed at all. I ordered it from UD yesterday and am tryign to cancel it before they ship. My Vice palettes and the latest from KVD should satisfy my needs for color, especially since I don't wear it that much.



*Yup! I was all like...I MUST...then reminded myself what is in my drawer...lots of good quality color already there...plus I am totally selling myself on the ABH MM...despite being neutrals I am liking the look of it more and more!*


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2016)

Moondust swatches! Taken by a window. No primer. 
View attachment 56966


(Swatched these with my finger)


----------



## montREALady (Oct 26, 2016)

Full Spectrum is on their website now. FYI. Tell me why people are selling it on eBay?


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm picking that up if they do a Black Friday/cyber Monday deal.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm picking that up if they do a Black Friday/cyber Monday deal.


*You know what I think will happen?...I believe like last year, there will be lots of overstock of the Full Spectrum and then it will go on sale like the Spectrum did (which is when I purchased it)...lol*


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 31, 2016)

+
Just saw these...   I agree, they are kinda meh... 



fur4elise said:


> *T has swatches up!
> 
> I am not feeling moved...eh...meh...what do y'all think?*


----------



## boschicka (Nov 26, 2016)

deleted: figured out my question


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 5, 2016)

*Here we go...yet another UD e/s palette! (I say we should expect Full Spectrum to be discounted sometime soon...hmmmm)

Urban Decay Afterdark Palette - Spring 17 
Sephora exclusive, Available 12/20 ~ $49 bucks!


(temptalia)
**Alter - Metallic white-gold with gold shift*
*Scene - Light metallic pinky-peach with gold shift*
*Supersonic - Intense metallic red-copper*
*Sinful - Metallic golden amber*
*Off Duty - Deep metallic bronze*
*Druggie - Metallic purple with violet shift*
*Backfire - Burgundy satin with purple shift*
*Lounge - Brick red satin with green shift*
*Fringe - Bright metallic teal*
*Paralyzed - Navy with tonal metallic shift

**For me...skippity skip skip skip~ I haven't even touched my KVD Metal Matte yet! smh.*


----------



## Kaidan (Dec 5, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Here we go...yet another UD e/s palette! (I say we should expect Full Spectrum to be discounted sometime soon...hmmmm)
> 
> Urban Decay Afterdark Palette - Spring 17
> Sephora exclusive, Available 12/20 ~ $49 bucks!
> ...



I like that it's similar to the Electric palette (which got discontinued) in packaging style, but I can't get into it because of the shade called Druggie. I get the idea of being edgy with names, but Druggie is NOT cool, period. Some of the shades are repeats from Vice 4, permanent range, and the Electric palette. Most likely a pass unless they discount it in the future. 

They are adding new eye shadow shades to the permanent line next year. Shades are: C-Note, 1985, Vice, Smokeout, Thunderbird, Relish, Spike, and Blonde.  I hope they don't discontinue existing shades in order to add these.  I wish they could have added Heroine, Bones, Bondage, DTF, Angel, Robbery, Harlot, and Alien to the permanent range.


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 6, 2016)

I've seen a lot of comments on other boards about the 'druggie' name of the eyeshadow. These types of names are typical from Urban Decay and really don't bother me at all. It's their attempt to be edgy. After all, they have a lipstick called 'gash'. If you don't know one of the definitions of that word, check out Urban Dictionary cause I'm certainly not going to post it here. LOL


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 7, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Here we go...yet another UD e/s palette! (I say we should expect Full Spectrum to be discounted sometime soon...hmmmm)
> 
> Urban Decay Afterdark Palette - Spring 17
> Sephora exclusive, Available 12/20 ~ $49 bucks!
> ...



I'm with you Skippity skip skip .
I think right now the way that UD is going to get my money is not more shadow palettes but with their lipsticks. I swear I find a new color to love every time I go to Sephora. That lipstick in Troublemaker is amazing!!!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 7, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm with you Skippity skip skip .
> *I think right now the way that UD is going to get my money is* not more shadow palettes but *with their lipsticks.* I swear I find a new color to love every time I go to Sephora. That lipstick in Troublemaker is amazing!!!



*I hear you on the UD lippies! I have 2 colors that are my daily drivers Ravenswood & Crisis! And of course I want to add a few more!*


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 13, 2017)

*Bumping for something shiny new! 
*


*(temptalia)
Urban Decay Vice Liquid Lipstick
30 Metallized and Comfort Matte Formula Shades
Coming January 19th to UD & Late Jan/Early Feb to retailers

Metallized Shades:
*Trap Queen - Bright red with gold shimmer
Big Bang - Bright pink sparkleMad - Bright purple shimmer
Purgatory - Deep berry with pink sparkle
Conspiracy - Plum bronze shimmer
Time - Gunmetal-navy with silver shimmer
Studded - Metallic gray-brown
Flame - Bright orange with gold micro-glitter (UrbanDecay.com Exclusive)

*Comfort Matte Shades:
*Rock Steady - Deep wine red
Tryst Red -fuchsia
Menace - Medium fuchsia-pink
Amulet - Brick rose
1993 - Medium brown
Trivial - Pink-nudeBacktalk Mauve-nude pink
WSM - Rose-pink
ZZ - Soft pink-purple
714 - Bright red
Crimson - Rich red
Firebird - Deep fuchsia
Blackmail - Deep berry wine
Disturbed - Deep brick red (UrbanDecay.com Exclusive)
Twitch - Soft purple with blue undertone (UrbanDecay.com Exclusive)
Pandemonium - Bright purple (UrbanDecay.com Exclusive)
Crank - Bright berry fuchsia (UrbanDecay.com Exclusive)
Tilt - Bright orange (UrbanDecay.com Exclusive)
Rapture - Dusty rose (UrbanDecay.com Exclusive)
Brat - Warm baby pink (UrbanDecay.com Exclusive)
Naked - Nude-pink (UrbanDecay.com Exclusive)
Double Crossed - Deep berry (UrbanDecay.com Exclusive)


----------



## montREALady (Jan 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Bumping for something shiny new!
> *
> View attachment 58159
> 
> ...



And the Afterdark Palette launches tomorrow on their site for those who didn't get it and want UD reward points. I didn't. Not sure that I want it yet. I want to try one of these lippies though.


----------



## Kaidan (Jan 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Bumping for something shiny new!
> *
> View attachment 58159
> 
> ...



Some of these might be great, but it all depends on their formula. Hope they're good...  I guess 1993 and 714 are the new Half Baked and Midnight Cowboy Rides Again of UD lipsticks.  There's also an Ultra exclusive collection that T already posted the swatches. I really wish those lipsticks weren't Ultra exclusive because they look great.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 13, 2017)

I really wanted the UD Afterdark palette but I saw it in store. *sigh* I can honestly say it's beautiful but I know I have dupes for all the shades in it. Mainly in the form of the KVD Metal Crush shadows. So I'm going to skip.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 14, 2017)

*I confess I am a bit of excited for these. I love & use the few Vice Lipsticks I have! The only liquid lippies I have are KVD, but her neutral/nude offerings do not work for me...death lips are just not appealing! More images from chicprofile. 
*









*
*


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of liquid lipsticks but I do love the Vice lipsticks. I may try one most likely Naked.

these colors seem to be much more wearable than the Kat Von D ones - I just don't see myself wearing blue, green or gray lipsticks. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm always down to try something new, so I'll be checking out the liquid lippies.   Not sure about the palette though.   Would be nice to have, but do I need it?


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 27, 2017)

*More Newness! 


temptalia 

I like the 2 new Moondust shades!*


----------



## Kaidan (Jan 28, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *More Newness!
> View attachment 58337
> 
> temptalia
> ...



Thanks! 

I like most of these, especially Smokeout, Thunderbird, and Relish!  Chaos looks really chaotic and Serious looks seriously problematic in that swatch. Chaos in the Electric palette wasn't bad, so who knows. Same goes for Serious. I used to have Narcotic (it was one of my first UD shadows along with Yayo, Perversion, Mary Jane, and Kiddie Pool) and that swatch does not do justice to the old version. I hope it's better irl. I'm glad that Blonde is now available as a single because it's great on the Gwen Stefani palette. 

They should have brought back Alien, Bondage, Baby, Bones, Robbery, Harlot, Honey, and Gash. They're still lacking in the red department but maybe they'll make a Naked palette with reds ala ABH Modern Renaissance (that palette is boss as hell) some day.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jan 28, 2017)

Thunderbird speaks to the bronze eyeshadow heaux in me *___*
Seriously, though, the majority of these are gorgeous. I still have to go back and look at the Vintage shadows they released for the holidays!
Don't think I've ever been as interested in UD singles as right now~


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 18, 2017)

I recently purchased one of the new Urban Decay single shadows that just came out. The color I picked up was Thunderbird. It is a shimmery brown with reddish undertones. Is the color unique to my collection? The short answer is no but it has a depth that's hard to explain. Even though it's a dark shimmery brown it is a color I think most of us will love. It reminds me of a more vibrant MAC Carbonized. To be honest even though it looks like a rather generic neutral shimmery dark brown I have yet to find a real dupe in my stash. What I'm saying is if you like shimmery browns run out and get it. If you can find it. It's sold out at UD.com and I went to 3 Sephoras and an Ulta before I was able to get it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 18, 2017)

Ohhh it's similar to carbonized? I'll check it out


----------



## LavenderPearl (Feb 20, 2017)

Been lusting after Carbonized for years, so this is going to be a must-have. Are these shades LE or perm? Can't remember


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Feb 21, 2017)

Relish is a gorgeous matte blood red, and surprisingly wearable! It also marks my first Urban Decay purchase overall.


----------



## Kaidan (Feb 21, 2017)

LavenderPearl said:


> Been lusting after Carbonized for years, so this is going to be a must-have. Are these shades LE or perm? Can't remember



They're perm  but some are UD exclusives. 

I got Thunderbird and it's amazing! Relish is next on my list in order to match with Gash.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 15, 2017)

*Urban Decay x Jean-Michel Basquiat Collection
Available April 20th 
**
TENANT EYE SHADOW PALETTE | $39 
*Studio - Pale pink matte
1960 - Bright pink matte
Neo - Rich aubergine with micro-shimmer
Les - Charcoal-black matte-satin
Graffiti - Deep metallic green
Exu - Bright green shimmer
Boom - Bright teal matte
Untitled - Rich deep blue matte
*
GOLD GRIOT EYESHADOW PALETTE | $39.00 
*Enigma - Neutral pale nude matte
Levitation - Warm pale nude matte
Not for Sale - Medium sienna matte
Suckerpunch - Warm brown shimmer
Influence - Brown satin with gold shimmer
BK - Gray matte-satin
Pseudonym - Deep navy matte
Crown - Very metallic gold
*
GALLERY BLUSH PALETTE | $34.00 | LIMITED EDITION
*X-Rated - Medium pink
Now’s The Time - Gold-champagne shimmer
Jawbone - Medium bronze
NOHO  - Radiant berry

*VICE LIPSTICK | $17.00 | LIMITED EDITION
*Abstract - Nude-taupe (Cream)
Epigram - Neutral sienna (Cream)
Exhibition - Medium pink-purple (Comfort Matte)*

24/7 GLIDE-ON EYE PENCIL | $20.00 | LIMITED EDITION
*Post Punk - Bright neon green with a hint of pearl
Anatomy - Sienna matte
Vivid - Bright teal matte
*
COSMETIC BAGS | LIMITED EDITION
*Gallery Cosmetic Bag ($18.00)
1983 Cosmetic Bag ($18.00)
Untitled Cosmetic Bag ($35.00)
*
UD JEAN-MICHEL BASQUIAT VAULT | $165.00 | LIMITED EDITION
*Part of the UD Jean-Michel Basquiat collection, this *Vault contains the entire Basquiat makeup collection.

*(info from Temptalia & musingsofamuse)


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 15, 2017)

(Collection images from musingsofamuse!)

*p.s. This is exactly the type of LE collection MAC should be creating! UD worked with the estate of Basquiat to get rights to use his artworks!*


----------



## Kaidan (Mar 15, 2017)

I want everything, even the neon green eye liner. Let's hope that both palette swatches are good and not iffy like the last Alice and spectrum palettes. My wallet will weep during late Spring and Summer.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 16, 2017)

*More from chicprofile 
*






*

*


----------



## Shars (Mar 16, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *More from chicprofile
> *
> View attachment 59220
> 
> ...



Is it bad that I'm more interested in the bags than the actual makeup? LOL!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 16, 2017)

Shars said:


> Is it bad that I'm more interested in the bags than the actual makeup? LOL!



*LOL! Nope. I am not really moved by the makeup either, though I am heartened to see an iconic artist featured. I kind of like the green eyeliner the best!*


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 59184
> 
> *Urban Decay x Jean-Michel Basquiat Collection
> Available April 20th
> ...



Super excited for this!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 17, 2017)

montREALady said:


> Super excited for this!


*
Hey @montREALady ! ~ Where you been lately?! We miss your beautiful beat face! *


----------



## Shars (Mar 17, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Hey @montREALady ! ~ Where you been lately?! We miss your beautiful beat face! *



I know right! I was just saying I hadn't seen her around these parts in ages!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 22, 2017)

*Urban Decay Special Effects Lip Top Coat
$18 each
*




*Litter – Iridescent glitter
White Lie – Iridescent white with blue-violet shift
3rd Degree – Golden glitter
Fever – Pink red with green 3-D sparkle and shift
Copycat – Bright pink with iridescent glitter
Monarchy – Bright purple sparkle
Reverb – Purple with shifty pink gold sparkle
Ritual – Smoky blue gray with iridescent 3-D sparkle
Bruja – Berry with gold pearl
Seether – Metallic red
*
*Not in pictures above:
Regulate - Medium purple glitter
Circuit - Smoky green with iridescent sparkle*

(info and swatches on temptalia -  images from beatfacefridayy)


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 22, 2017)

so here for the basquiat collex.  I'm really surprised MAC didn't try this.  I like the bags more too, although my friend says we won't admit his work isn't that good.    
Can I get a Keith Herring collex? Please?


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 26, 2017)

So how do you guys like the afterglow blushes?


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 26, 2017)

I returned mine (which I had purchased during the last 21 Days of Beauty). My favorite texture that I've tried is NARS, and the UD ones just didn't compare... Super powdery and a bit crumbly, which made it easy for things to get patchy and uneven. Also didn't like the way they sat on the skin. It was such a disappointment after looking at them for years :/

But mine is only one account xD I've seen people who absolutely love them!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 26, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> So how do you guys like the afterglow blushes?



I have Rapture, Bittersweet and Bang. I wear Bang the most because it's in my travel makeup bag. I like it. I think it has good pigmentation and it's easy to build up.


----------



## Shars (Mar 27, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> So how do you guys like the afterglow blushes?


I have some that they had in palettes just before they brought out the singles and I like them. I only have one single and it's very pigmented and applies well. I hardly remember I own them though and so I don't reach for them often.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 27, 2017)

Shars said:


> Is it bad that I'm more interested in the bags than the actual makeup? LOL!



Nope! I'm loving those bags.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 28, 2017)

I ordered rapture now during 21days of beauty simply because it was half off. they are not worth full price. they are just ok.


----------



## Shars (Mar 28, 2017)

Urban Decay Jean-Michel Basquiat Vault / British Beauty Blogger

Swatches of the blush palette, lipsticks and eye liners. I'm actually liking two of the lipsticks. The liners are gorgeous too but I don't need another liner ever in life. It's a bit unfortunate that she didn't even show the eyeshadow palettes, much less swatch them.


----------



## LiliV (Mar 28, 2017)

I want the two palettes from the Basquiat collection.  I haven't really been excited about anything from UD in a long time, but I think this collection is awesome


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 7, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;o9xoMqDgYsw]https://youtu.be/o9xoMqDgYsw[/video]

*Because I love drag queens and I love that UD did this collab with several queens who rock! *


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 12, 2017)

*britishbeautyblogger ~ Swatches of Basquiat eye shadow palettes
*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *britishbeautyblogger ~ Swatches of Basquiat eye shadow palettes
> *
> View attachment 59738
> View attachment 59739



I can definitely get behind this one!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 19, 2017)

Does anyone know if UD x Basquiat is going to be up at Nordies? UD CS couldn't say lol


----------



## LiliV (Apr 23, 2017)

My Basquiat palettes came Friday and I am in love. The packaging is incredible, the brushes are hefty and soft, and the shadows are gorgeous. I haven't bought from UD in a while bc in general I find their shadows a little hard, and I prefer softer formulas (like Anastasia Beverly Hills) but these feel amazing. I'm so happy I got them. I'm also eyeing the brownish lipstick and the blush palette even though I don't need either lol


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 24, 2017)

*On to the next...

Urban Decay Naked Skin Shapeshifter Palettes 
**Contour, color-correct and highlight. Available in two colorways that span the complexion spectrum.
*


(UD Instagram) ~ No other information yet...


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 24, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *On to the next...
> 
> Urban Decay Naked Skin Shapeshifter Palettes
> **Contour, color-correct and highlight. Available in two colorways that span the complexion spectrum.
> ...



I saw these on Instagram today. I don't generally care for palettes that house both cream and powder products, because of the potential for powder to get into the cream. I see there's a separator; I wonder how well that will protect the cream.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2017)

Can't wait for Epigram to arrive!

Urban Decay x Jean-Michel Basquiat 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencils Reviews, Photos, Swatches

Urban Decay x Jean-Michel Basquiat Vice Lipsticks Reviews, Photos, Swatches

The Urban Decay Basquiat Collection: UD's Best Collection Ever - Makeup and Beauty Blog


----------



## LiliV (May 2, 2017)

I ordered Epigram lipstick and loveeee it. It came yesterday and I'm wearing it today. I've never tried a UD lipstick before and I like the formula a lot. Usually I don't wear non-mattes to work bc they leak and bleed (even w liner after 8 hours they're just not as sharp at the edges) but this formula is thin and just slightly sticky, so the lipstick really lasts. I haven't had any bleeding. The color is literally the lipstick form of Anastasia Beverly Hills Ashton liquid lipstick which is probably my all-time favorite color, so I'm really into this lol


----------



## Rinstar (May 3, 2017)

Just ordered Gold Griot.... would love the other e/s palette too, but probably won't get as much use out of it. Looks gorgeous though!


----------



## fur4elise (May 4, 2017)

*Full images of the Shapeshifter palettes ~ $45 each

Light - Medium*



*Medium - Dark*


(musingsofamuse)


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2017)

UD X BASQUIAT Epigram


----------



## Shars (May 5, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> UD X BASQUIAT Epigram
> 
> View attachment 60018



I'm supposed to be on a low-buy.... but the amount of money I've spent in the last 2 days is crazy lol. And I still want this lipstick and the nude palette. I'm so mad I missed out on one of the bags. I bet this lippie is going to look so nice on you!


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2017)

Shars said:


> I'm supposed to be on a low-buy.... but the amount of money I've spent in the last 2 days is crazy lol. And I still want this lipstick and the nude palette. I'm so mad I missed out on one of the bags. I bet this lippie is going to look so nice on you!



Lol Ugh I understand!!

Are you able to get anything, have you decided?

I was so glad Nordies CS was right about it launching on the site and when I saw the little discount, well!
I wanted the bag with the crown design like the Gallery palette but I know I wouldn't use it, I just like his Untitled Crown painting lol

And I was just telling  [MENTION=100307]montREALady[/MENTION] that I finally decided against Abstract because it would probably be too light (was waiting for WoC swatches) when Karen at MBB posted her review and I folded like a tent... damn it lol


One light pass of Epigram


----------



## Shars (May 5, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lol Ugh I understand!!
> 
> Are you able to get anything, have you decided?
> 
> ...



The bag with the crown is the one I wanted as well! I loved that painting. I didn't realise the bags were only going to be on UD's website so I missed that train a while ago. Karen sealed the deal for me with swatches of the Gold Griot as well but I haven't caved... just yet haha. There's one more Tom Ford item I've been meaning to get so once I have successfully acquired that, depending on my mood I will just close my eyes and order the palette and the lipstick hahaha.

Oooohhh. I love how it pulls on you. If that is one swipe... holy moly. I may cave sooner than I expected!


----------



## Shars (May 5, 2017)

Does anyone know if the Urban Decay free standing stores do telephone orders?


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2017)

Shars said:


> The bag with the crown is the one I wanted as well! I loved that painting. I didn't realise the bags were only going to be on UD's website so I missed that train a while ago. Karen sealed the deal for me with swatches of the Gold Griot as well but I haven't caved... just yet haha. There's one more Tom Ford item I've been meaning to get so once I have successfully acquired that, depending on my mood I will just close my eyes and order the palette and the lipstick hahaha.
> 
> Oooohhh. I love how it pulls on you. If that is one swipe... holy moly. I may cave sooner than I expected!



Yes, that bag!

Karen again lol!

TF is hard to resist... I still am tempted by Paradise Lust 
Can't wait to hear what you think when you get the TF item (and if you cave on the UD lol)

Thank you!
This was one pass "smooshed" with my finger. It was soo creamy and pigmented


----------



## Rinstar (May 9, 2017)

Just got Gold Griot in the mail this morning!! Looks gorgeous, can't wait to swatch it/wear it in a bit!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 12, 2017)

UD X BASQUIAT Abstract lipstick


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 13, 2017)

I love the UD Jean-Michel Basquiat Gallery blush palette!


----------



## fur4elise (May 18, 2017)

*Passion for Primer Potion!
I have always loved the Original UD Primer...but not the squeezy tube so much. 
Which makes me wonder why I purchased the MAC P&P in a tube...but I digress.
The 2nd generation PP was a love hate (Eden, Sin)...but here we have 3rd generation with new colors *




(beatfacefridayy)
*I know I am all about my "Caffeine-Fix!"  and perhaps for those shades as well...*



p.s. There are times I wish we had our very own Specktra blog to write for...


----------



## Shars (May 18, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Passion for Primer Potion!
> I have always loved the Original UD Primer...but not the squeezy tube so much.
> Which makes me wonder why I purchased the MAC P&P in a tube...but I digress.
> The 2nd generation PP was a love hate (Eden, Sin)...but here we have 3rd generation with new colors *
> ...



I'm liking Caffeine and Fix too!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Passion for Primer Potion!
> I have always loved the Original UD Primer...but not the squeezy tube so much.
> Which makes me wonder why I purchased the MAC P&P in a tube...but I digress.
> The 2nd generation PP was a love hate (Eden, Sin)...but here we have 3rd generation with new colors *
> ...



Caffine looks like it will be an amazing addition to my collection of eyelid primers. Actually Freebase looks like it would be great. A white base that's actually a primer as well. Sign me up! UDPP has been my holy grail for my eyelids. I currently have Enigma, Original and Anti-Aging on deck!


----------



## NATlar (May 23, 2017)

I tried the palette on before I brought it and it looked amazing on my pale complexion especially the highlight <3 and I had to get two lipsticks too!! John Lewis was doing 15% off so why not haha


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 6, 2017)

Can't post pics Instagram

Instagram


----------



## mollyv6 (Jun 6, 2017)

Swatches!!!  I'm really liking the look of this.  I don't have Anastasia MR so I may buy this one.

Urban Decay Is Launching Their Hottest Naked Palette Yet | Beautezine


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jun 6, 2017)

mollyv6 said:


> Swatches!!!  I'm really liking the look of this.  I don't have Anastasia MR so I may buy this one.
> Urban Decay Is Launching Their Hottest Naked Palette Yet | Beautezine




I can't wait to get my hands on this!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 6, 2017)

*It was just a matter of time for the next Naked! $54 ~ Pre-order June 12th from UD, available June 30th.

I will skip the palette for now… too many similar things already in my stash! However, the LE 24/7 pencils & Vice Lippies look good!
*


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## fur4elise (Jun 6, 2017)

(images in last & this post beautyzine article)


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 60368
> 
> View attachment 60369
> 
> ...



I think my eyes just rolled back in my head. I didn't bother with MR and I'm way to cheap to buy Sunset - this I won't even try to resist. MINE MINE MINE!

At least a couple of the lippies look good, too. I'm a very warm toned autumn, so these colours are definitely my sweet spot.

EDIT: Scratch a couple of lippies. This might be the first time ever that I've ordered a full collection.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 6, 2017)

I think I will be getting this one. I recently gave up my Naked 3 palette. As pretty as it was I just wasn't using it. These warm colors are right up my street. I think this palette will be a perfect companion for my Naked 1, and Naked Smokey. I was wondering where they would go next with this NAKED thing. This actually makes more sense to me than that Naked 3 palette.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 7, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> I think my eyes just rolled back in my head. I didn't bother with MR and I'm way to cheap to buy Sunset - this I won't even try to resist. MINE MINE MINE! At least a couple of the lippies look good, too. I'm a very warm toned autumn, so these colours are definitely my sweet spot.
> EDIT: Scratch a couple of lippies. This might be the first time ever that I've ordered a full collection.




*LOL! Believe me, upon first sight this new release gave me ALL the FEELS...

I have been on a serious warm tone palette kick and got both ABH MR and Mario Palettes last year... 

I too, am waaaaaaay on a budget, so quickly dismissed the ND Sunset. 

This UD can totally be duped...but I won't say never ever...because if the sucker sticks around long enough to go on sale...you know! I do like the eye pencils...UD 24/7 are my go too! And I like the Heat lippie.*


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 7, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think I will be getting this one. I recently gave up my Naked 3 palette. As pretty as it was I just wasn't using it. These warm colors are right up my street. I think this palette will be a perfect companion for my Naked 1, and Naked Smokey. I was wondering where they would go next with this NAKED thing. This actually makes more sense to me than that Naked 3 palette.


I sold my Naked 3 too... I was only coming up with one look I really liked from it, not worth it. I am definitely getting this one though! Have ABH MR and use it constantly, plus I think this is different from that one, while having the same warm cast. Mine for sure!!!


----------



## boschicka (Jun 7, 2017)

Rinstar said:


> I sold my Naked 3 too... I was only coming up with one look I really liked from it, not worth it. I am definitely getting this one though! Have ABH MR and use it constantly, plus I think this is different from that one, while having the same warm cast. Mine for sure!!!



Omg, that's funny you say that about the Naked 3.  My coworker was wearing it yesterday, I complimented her look, and then she said the same thing!  Only one look from that palette.

As for this palette, I'm still excited for it but a little scared b/c I've seen some bad swatches too.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 7, 2017)

Rinstar said:


> I sold my Naked 3 too... I was only coming up with one look I really liked from it, not worth it. I am definitely getting this one though! Have ABH MR and use it constantly, plus I think this is different from that one, while having the same warm cast. Mine for sure!!!



Naked 3 is my only Naked palette that I've hit pan on; to be fair, it's only two of the shades. I agree that I don't use all the shades; I wear about half of them. I'm ok with that though; this is one of my office look palettes.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 7, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! Believe me, upon first sight this new release gave me ALL the FEELS...
> 
> I have been on a serious warm tone palette kick and got both ABH MR and Mario Palettes last year...
> 
> ...



I love both Vice l/s and the 7/24 pencils; I have lots of both. I'm definitely getting Alkaline, and I'm likely to get all three lippies unless I see swatches that show them to be ridiculously metallic. Those warm toned metallic shades though? Shades of my 80s teen self (which usually means not to try to go there again, but I think these shades will be fine).

The palette I will order within seconds from the first Canadian site to launch it.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 7, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> I love both Vice l/s and the 7/24 pencils; I have lots of both. I'm definitely getting Alkaline, and I'm likely to get all three lippies unless I see swatches that show them to be ridiculously metallic. Those warm toned metallic shades though? Shades of my 80s teen self (which usually means not to try to go there again, but I think these shades will be fine). The palette I will order within seconds from the first Canadian site to launch it.




*LOL! I am right there...with my 80's teen self too!  If we only had the makeup then that we have now...sigh! 
Rock it if you can, right?!? *


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 7, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! I am right there...with my 80's teen self too!  If we only had the makeup then that we have now...sigh!
> Rock it if you can, right?!? *



I had a good sized collection then too, given my income at that point. I used to live in a Canadian brand called Electa and Corrado. My emerging love of makeup was forged in their original store on Crescent Street in Montreal. It was a great brand; when it folded, I found my way to MAC.


----------



## Shars (Jun 7, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 60368
> 
> View attachment 60369
> 
> ...



I am really, really interested in the pencils. They would be unique to my ridiculous collection of eye pencils. UD are a fave brand so I would be happy to add.



DILLIGAF said:


> I think I will be getting this one. I recently gave up my Naked 3 palette. As pretty as it was I just wasn't using it. These warm colors are right up my street. I think this palette will be a perfect companion for my Naked 1, and Naked Smokey. I was wondering where they would go next with this NAKED thing. This actually makes more sense to me than that Naked 3 palette.



I really like the look of the palette but the swatches I've seen are horrible, especially on deeper skin. It's like all the shades on one half of the palette barely show up.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 7, 2017)

Shars said:


> I am really, really interested in the pencils. They would be unique to my ridiculous collection of eye pencils. UD are a fave brand so I would be happy to add.
> I really like the look of the palette but the swatches I've seen are horrible, especially on deeper skin. It's like all the shades on one half of the palette barely show up.



*DITTO on the pencils! I have to get down to nubs that I cannot sharpen before I throw out my 24/7 liners!...and they are dominant in my collection. I pretty much use them on the daily. I am still bummed they d/c Twice Baked!  When it's gone...it's gone...

I just pulled out my ABH Mario and MR to play with, so I am not feeling bad on skipping this palette...and if the swatches are as disappointing as you mention...than it's all good. *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 7, 2017)

Shars said:


> I am really, really interested in the pencils. They would be unique to my ridiculous collection of eye pencils. UD are a fave brand so I would be happy to add.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the look of the palette but the swatches I've seen are horrible, especially on deeper skin. It's like all the shades on one half of the palette barely show up.



Ugh I'm disappointed to hear that about the swatches on deeper skin tone. Why would they even do something like that after they launched that very beautiful Jean-Michel Basquiat collection. The pigmentation on those palettes where amazing! I even decided to grab the colored palette instead of the neutral on because of how beautifully it swatched. I'm hoping that when this finally end up on store shelves that this isn't the case. *crosses fingers* Now I agree about the pencils. I own more UD 24/7 eye pencils that any other. I'm interested in the lipstick in heat as well. Not something I would usually grab but I'm strangely drawn to the color.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 7, 2017)

Shars said:


> I am really, really interested in the pencils. They would be unique to my ridiculous collection of eye pencils. UD are a fave brand so I would be happy to add.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the look of the palette but the swatches I've seen are horrible, especially on deeper skin. It's like all the shades on one half of the palette barely show up.



I saw several swatches floating around on instagram and they are all over de map Stephanie Nicole have some from a thomas halbert [MENTION=99639]thomas[/MENTION]beautyy and they are horrible even on light skin tone and then you go beautezine blog and her swatches are really good but again HOW did she swatches them is the question. I will not buy that palette unseen and i will be very critical of those early "positive" reviews


----------



## Shars (Jun 7, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *DITTO on the pencils! I have to get down to nubs that I cannot sharpen before I throw out my 24/7 liners!...and they are dominant in my collection. I pretty much use them on the daily. I am still bummed they d/c Twice Baked!  When it's gone...it's gone...
> I just pulled out my ABH Mario and MR to play with, so I am not feeling bad on skipping this palette...and if the swatches are as disappointing as you mention...than it's all good. *





DILLIGAF said:


> Ugh I'm disappointed to hear that about the swatches on deeper skin tone. Why would they even do something like that after they launched that very beautiful Jean-Michel Basquiat collection. The pigmentation on those palettes where amazing! I even decided to grab the colored palette instead of the neutral on because of how beautifully it swatched. I'm hoping that when this finally end up on store shelves that this isn't the case. *crosses fingers* Now I agree about the pencils. I own more UD 24/7 eye pencils that any other. I'm interested in the lipstick in heat as well. Not something I would usually grab but I'm strangely drawn to the color.



These are the wack swatches Allure posted on their IG. 




They have since posted the following better swatches on their blog which are apparently directly from UD so I'm really confused.




Glamour Mag's swatches below look similar to UD's so maybe this may be back on the radar. Hopefully it hits stores soon and yall get to test it in person. 



Digging around I also found swatches of the whole collection on Beautezine which were more like what we expect from UD so suffice it to say that Allure needs to learn how to swatch eyeshadows *eyeroll*
Urban Decay Is Launching Their Hottest Naked Palette Yet | Beautezine


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 7, 2017)

Shars said:


> These are the wack swatches Allure posted on their IG.
> 
> View attachment 60378
> 
> ...



I went from just finding out about this to being inundated with swatches on IG! I think Fancy Face did live swatches? There were so many pics


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 7, 2017)

Yea I am now thinking I may want to swatch this in person first, swatches are definitely all over the place. I always wear primer, so if they just need primer I am OK with that.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 8, 2017)

I have the Natasha Denona sunset paletter and the Viseart warm mattes so I really don't need this but I want it! I know for sure I want the purple eyeliner and the neutral lipstick.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 8, 2017)

*Thanks [MENTION=96587]Shars[/MENTION] ~ You know...I would say the the Allure swatches were done with out all the fancy prep that is obvious with the UD. Makes me leery and I agree with swatching it in person.*


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 8, 2017)

T's swatches are up and I can see a couple of eye shadow that are not up to par En Fuego and Ashes are Meh! and the 2 lightest shade are also on the sheer side but that is never really a deal breaker for me. I still wont purchased that palette unseen. but the eyeliner YES!!!!


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 8, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> T's swatches are up and I can see a couple of eye shadow that are not up to par En Fuego and Ashes are Meh! and the 2 lightest shade are also on the sheer side but that is never really a deal breaker for me. I still wont purchased that palette unseen. but the eyeliner YES!!!!



I often don't agree with her when a shade doesn't quite look saturated enough; I always use primer and I only apply deeper colours lightly. I want to be able to sheer them out a bit. It looks like a definite buy to me, as is Alkaline.

I'm not quite sure about the copper lipstick now that I see it on T; shades always look darker on me than they do on her for some reason.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 8, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> I often don't agree with her when a shade doesn't quite look saturated enough; I always use primer and I only apply deeper colours lightly. I want to be able to sheer them out a bit. It looks like a definite buy to me, as is Alkaline.
> 
> I'm not quite sure about the copper lipstick now that I see it on T; shades always look darker on me than they do on her for some reason.



I'm with you, she gave a couple of low grade on products that I love, e.i Makeup Geek Tuscan Sun eyeshadow I love that eyeshadow and she give it a C+. Even if I wouldn't rate that eyeshadow a C+ I still can see why she did it and the reason is, it was sheer but I used that eyeshadow as a transition shade so for me it doesn't matter but for other who would use that shade as lid shade the sheerness could be problematic so i guess it always depend on the how and where.  but back the the UD HEAT palette, Phyrra also say that Fluego wasn't great, and you can see on just the T's swatches they are not as pigmented as the others.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 8, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I'm with you, she gave a couple of low grade on products that I love, e.i Makeup Geek Tuscan Sun eyeshadow I love that eyeshadow and she give it a C+. Even if I wouldn't rate that eyeshadow a C+ I still can see why she did it and the reason is, it was sheer but I used that eyeshadow as a transition shade so for me it doesn't matter but for other who would use that shade as lid shade the sheerness could be problematic so i guess it always depend on the how and where.  but back the the UD HEAT palette, Phyrra also say that Fluego wasn't great, and you can see on just the T's swatches they are not as pigmented as the others.



Thanks; I just watched her video. Part of the reason I like this palette is because the shades aren't too red; it sounds like that's what Phyrra would prefer. I find these shades all more wearable for me. I think Fuego is just fine; it may not be quite as saturated, but since it would be a shade I'd use the powder equivalent of a couple of drops off to deepen my crease, I can see that there's plenty of pigment for  that purpose.

If someone wanted to use it as a matte lid colour, they may feel differently. I just don't do dark matte shades that way on my 50 year-old eyes. It's not a good look. I prefer shades with some shimmer on the lid and mattes in the transition and crease, and I use a light hand with darker shades because they're aging on me otherwise. Maybe that's why I don't have a beef with some shadows T grades poorly.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone for posting thoughts/photos/etc. My feelings about if I want this or not have see-sawed dramatically back and forth and back and forth. It is probably going to be something I need to see in person too. The shades are all theoretically right up my alley. Which means I may also have some dupes. Will need to check...luckily this is permanent so there's no frantic rush.


----------



## r0mini0n (Jun 8, 2017)

from Sephora France instagram.


----------



## leonah (Jun 9, 2017)

love the shades but not sure if I would get this. probably have dupes and I think most looks would look muddy (since they are so similar all of them in tone) but I do love the look of the eye pencil called alkaline  have to swatch this in store to make up my mind. they are a bit late on this *train*..


----------



## mollyv6 (Jun 9, 2017)

leonah said:


> love the shades but not sure if I would get this. probably have dupes and I think most looks would look muddy (since they are so similar all of them in tone) but I do love the look of the eye pencil called alkaline  have to swatch this in store to make up my mind. they are a bit late on this *train*..


Agreed!  I like T's swatches but they are not enough to make me want to run out and buy this.  Honestly, I think I'm going to wait and see what the upcoming Sephora palette is like.  I also have the Kylie burgundy palette so that can hold me over.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 9, 2017)

Woah I'm so surprised by some of these reviews, all the shades were nicely pigmented on me. I didn't use a primer for my swatches, although I always moisturize my arms right after a shower.

I didn't have any problem with En Fuego, I applied it on my crease and the color showed up nicely and was buildable. And Ashes blended beautifully too, but I always apply transition shades before applying any dark shade like Ashes (and this palette contains a few transition shades).


----------



## katred (Jun 9, 2017)

It's so weird, because I ended up doing a huge run through my stash and determining that I didn't need to buy the Anastasia MR palette, even though there were a few shades that I couldn't dupe well, but I feel absolutely compelled to get this one. It's more expensive, and there aren't those red and plum colours that were harder to copy, but I just feel compelled. 

I definitely want at least one, and possibly both, of the liners. (The only thing I'm wondering is whether or not I'll get the Marc Jacobs dark red liner instead. More expensive, but the formula is generally a bit better too.) and Heat lipstick wants to come home with me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 10, 2017)

This palette is back on my radar. I just finished watching a video by Jackie Aina and it looks great. Granted she didn't use any of the  three lighter colors but from what I saw the colors aren't as ashy as I thought. Allure really needs to step their swatch game up. The only thing is I won't buy this before it gets to stores. Now the plum pencil? That is going to happen without a doubt.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 10, 2017)

Reading all these reviews and looking at swatches and looks just caused me to order ABH MR. I'm sure I'll still order Naked Heat because these are such good shades for me. I don't care for the all dark amber looks so many are wearing, but I don't mind incorporating some lighter colours from other palettes into a look (I think some other shades like MAC Goldmine would look great).

I didn't need any other palettes, and now I've added two.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 10, 2017)

PrettyKitty said:


> Woah I'm so surprised by some of these reviews, all the shades were nicely pigmented on me. I didn't use a primer for my swatches, although I always moisturize my arms right after a shower.
> 
> I didn't have any problem with En Fuego, I applied it on my crease and the color showed up nicely and was buildable. And Ashes blended beautifully too, but I always apply transition shades before applying any dark shade like Ashes (and this palette contains a few transition shades).



That's exactly how I apply my e/s too; a lighter transition shade, then a slightly deeper one over a smaller area, then a third matte to deepen the corner. I can tell from the swatches I've seen that I'll have no trouble getting more pigment that I could ever want from them. I can't wait to see get my hands on this.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 10, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> That's exactly how I apply my e/s too; a lighter transition shade, then a slightly deeper one over a smaller area, then a third matte to deepen the corner. I can tell from the swatches I've seen that I'll have no trouble getting more pigment that I could ever want from them. I can't wait to see get my hands on this.



It's how it should be done!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm wondering how the eye pencil compares to the Basquiat one in a similar color. Anyone see comparison swatches?


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 11, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm wondering how the eye pencil compares to the Basquiat one in a similar color. Anyone see comparison swatches?


is it vintage and tacky ??? Yes found it at the end of the video, pretty sure she says Basquiat liner was better 
NEW URBAN DECAY NAKED HEAT PALETTE + COLLECTION | SWATCH & REVIEW - YouTube


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 11, 2017)

I actually set my alarm so I could order at midnight - never done that before! I ordered the palette, Alkaline, Fuel and Scorched. I skipped Heat lipstick because I hate gritty lippies and I have a couple of similar shades. Hope they ship quickly! And now...


----------



## Prototype83 (Jun 11, 2017)

The heat palettte just went up for sale in the US


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 12, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> I actually set my alarm so I could order at midnight - never done that before! I ordered the palette, Alkaline, Fuel and Scorched. I skipped Heat lipstick because I hate gritty lippies and I have a couple of similar shades. Hope they ship quickly! And now...



I ordered the palette but didn't see the liners or lipsticks on the UD site. What section were they under?


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 12, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I ordered the palette but didn't see the liners or lipsticks on the UD site. What section were they under?



I'm shopping on the Canadian site, and you can find them all under 'Featured'.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 12, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> I'm shopping on the Canadian site, and you can find them all under 'Featured'.


Thanks. They don't seem to be available on the US site. I'll check again later.


----------



## Haven (Jun 12, 2017)

Ordered the heat palette!


----------



## boschicka (Jun 12, 2017)

Haven said:


> Ordered the heat palette!



Same here!  I realized I had a $20 kickback, so I decided to go for it.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 12, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Same here!  I realized I had a $20 kickback, so I decided to go for it.



That's awesome - hard to resist with a kickback. This order pushed me over $300, so I'll have one to use later this year once my order ships. 

They've taken everything but the palette (for pre-order only, the early release have sold out) down from the Canadian site. My order still says 'Being Processed'; I hope there isn't a problem. I thought they were doing same day delivery; that's what the early e-mail said. Maybe that was Montreal only though; I'm in the Toronto area.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 12, 2017)

Missed it.  I did hear about it on my break but was perusing the site for the other products and the palette sold out on me.  I never did see the other products up.  I did sign up to be notified when it was available but did not receive an email.  When it sold out I decided to sign up again for notification only to be told I was already on the notification list.  So what happened? Oh well, I prefer to get everything at once if I can.  I can wait.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 13, 2017)

I purchased the new palette yesterday morning. I'm so excited for it to come in! I commented a few days ago saying I was back-and-forth about this (mostly due to those sorry Allure swatches), but I think it will be a winner. Also, I signed up for their Beauty Junkie program when I first heard about the early release and put my bday in as June. My real bday is in September, but I like to space things out throughout the year lol.  Anyway, the bday gift was a full size of Afterglow powder in Sin, so I'm excited for that to come in too!


----------



## boschicka (Jun 13, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I purchased the new palette yesterday morning. I'm so excited for it to come in! I commented a few days ago saying I was back-and-forth about this (mostly due to those sorry Allure swatches), but I think it will be a winner. Also, I signed up for their Beauty Junkie program when I first heard about the early release and put my bday in as June. My real bday is in September, but I like to space things out throughout the year lol.  Anyway, the bday gift was a full size of Afterglow powder in Sin, so I'm excited for that to come in too!


Score!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 13, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I purchased the new palette yesterday morning. I'm so excited for it to come in! I commented a few days ago saying I was back-and-forth about this (mostly due to those sorry Allure swatches), but I think it will be a winner. Also, I signed up for their Beauty Junkie program when I first heard about the early release and put my bday in as June. My real bday is in September, but I like to space things out throughout the year lol.  Anyway, the bday gift was a full size of Afterglow powder in Sin, so I'm excited for that to come in too!



That's a good idea to put a different birthday.  When my birthday month comes, many places offer perks but I need to place an order to get it and it is just too much to take advantage of all the offers in one month so I end up missing out on many good deals.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 13, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> That's a good idea to put a different birthday.  When my birthday month comes, many places offer perks but I need to place an order to get it and it is just too much to take advantage of all the offers in one month so I end up missing out on many good deals.



That was exactly my thought process. When September rolled around I couldn't place such a large amount of orders in a 30 day window so I started spacing it out instead. Also if you can space it around when you know they get new products or have events/deals (ulta 21 days of beauty) or know when they have sales (like Express has 40% off around Memorial Day) and you typically buy stuff anyway that sweetens it as well.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 14, 2017)

My order just arrived - I absolutely LOVE the palette. I only did quick finger swatches, but I had no trouble getting plenty of pigmentation from any of the shades. This palette is just gorgeous. I'm so glad I got it. Modern Renaissance arrived yesterday - I'm wearing a pinker look now. I'm not sorry I got both; there may be a couple of similar shades, but the palettes are nowhere near dupes.

I also got Alkaline, Fuel and Scorched and love them all. Alkaline is a great shade; I love the 24/7 formula and I have no near dupes of this. Fuel reminds me of a peachier version of MAC Kinda Sexy. It's great right out of the tube for me. Scorched is beautiful - I was worried it would be too metallic for me, but unless I really slather it on that's not an issue at all.

I cannot remember the last time I loved a collection this much - it was tailor made for my skintone. I skipped Heat l/s because I learned my lesson about grit with MAC Caliente (BTM'd almost a full tube) and I don't think I'd wear the terra cotta liner much. I can use a matte shadow from the palette and get a similar look under my lower lash line if I'm so inclined.

Two other orders arrived today - eep! I think I better put myself on hiatus until after my July and October trips. I've bought quite a lot this spring between MAC Fruity Juicy, Bobbi Brown, NARS and now UD.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 14, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> My order just arrived - I absolutely LOVE the palette. I only did quick finger swatches, but I had no trouble getting plenty of pigmentation from any of the shades. This palette is just gorgeous. I'm so glad I got it. Modern Renaissance arrived yesterday - I'm wearing a pinker look now. I'm not sorry I got both; there may be a couple of similar shades, but the palettes are nowhere near dupes.
> 
> I also got Alkaline, Fuel and Scorched and love them all. Alkaline is a great shade; I love the 24/7 formula and I have no near dupes of this. Fuel reminds me of a coral version of MAC Kinda Sexy. It's great right out of the tube for me. Scorched is beautiful - I was worried it would be too metallic for me, but unless I really slather it on that's not an issue at all.
> .



I'm so glad you like it. Mine should arrive tomorrow. I have MR and other than them both being warm, they aren't dupes at all, especially since the formulas as so different. I have alkaline and fuel on my list for when they're released at the end of the month.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 14, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I'm so glad you like it. Mine should arrive tomorrow. I have MR and other than them both being warm, they aren't dupes at all, especially since the formulas as so different. I have alkaline and fuel on my list for when they're released at the end of the month.



I hope you like yours as well. I wonder if they only released the full collection in Canada while the palette was still in stock; when I went back later that day, the other items had been pulled and the palette was pre-order only.

I'm almost second guessing myself on Heat lipstick, but I have MAC Dare You and that looks pretty close.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 14, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> My order just arrived - I absolutely LOVE the palette. I only did quick finger swatches, but I had no trouble getting plenty of pigmentation from any of the shades. This palette is just gorgeous. I'm so glad I got it. Modern Renaissance arrived yesterday - I'm wearing a pinker look now. I'm not sorry I got both; there may be a couple of similar shades, but the palettes are nowhere near dupes.
> 
> I also got Alkaline, Fuel and Scorched and love them all. Alkaline is a great shade; I love the 24/7 formula and I have no near dupes of this. Fuel reminds me of a peachier version of MAC Kinda Sexy. It's great right out of the tube for me. Scorched is beautiful - I was worried it would be too metallic for me, but unless I really slather it on that's not an issue at all.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting about it! My palette arrives tomorrow and I am so excited for every shade. I may get Alkaline when it comes out in store as well.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 15, 2017)

I couldn't wait to break out my new goodies this morning! 

On my eyes, I used Chaser over the full lid and Ounce on the browbone. I used Sauced and Low Blow as transition shades, and deepened the outer corner with Ashes (love that shade). There aren't a lot of lighter shades in the palette and I prefer using those to brighten things up, so I added MAC Naked Lunch on the inner corner and MAC Goldmine on the inner 1/3 of my lid. Going back to Naked Heat, I used Lumbre in the middle lid, and finally Scorched on the outer 1/3 of the lid. Alkaline liner on the upper lash line and UD Scorch liner on the lower.

I always use lip liners for definition; UD Manic is a good complement to Fuel lipstick. Some old favourites on cheeks (MAC My Paradise and Dior Amber Diamond) and I have a great everyday wearable look. Don't be put off by the very dark orange looks that are all over instagram; I would wear this in my conservative corporate office.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm using the Naked Heat palette for this first time todau and am really impressed. I wonder if they changed the formula for the matte shadows - these blended much more easily than UD mattes that I've tried in the past. This palette is perfect for someone looking for a warm palette.

I have the Viseart Warm Mattes and Natasha Denona Sunset and think it will be easier for me to get a complete look from Naked Heat. I rarely do an all matte eye so I always have to reach for a shimmer shadow from another palette when I'm using the Warm Mattes. The ND Sunset palette is exceptional but it doesn't have a lighter non-orangey crease or transition color that I like to use. The UD palette is the best of both worlds.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 16, 2017)

I love my palette too! I used it this morning and am wearing it to work...definitely can be used for work and play both. Also, I know people are saying that it doesn't have enough lighter colors but I used Lumbre on the lid and a touch of Ounce in the center of the lid and it's definitely light enough. No qualms with this palette at all.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 16, 2017)

henryreviews123 said:


> Nothing more to say, UP



I'm confused - is there another Ulimate Basics coming out?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 16, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I'm confused - is there another Ulimate Basics coming out?



I wanna know too!!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 16, 2017)

Hastily done swatches of Naked Heat on my inner forearm in very bright direct sunlight and with a flash:


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I'm confused - is there another Ulimate Basics coming out?



I think that was a spam comment. I've seen the exact same comment from the same user in an unrelated thread.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 17, 2017)

*I think that is a spam post. My original post (if you click on little double blue button in my quote) is from Aug 2016! eta: Just saw [MENTION=96587]Shars[/MENTION] caught it too! *


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 17, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Hastily done swatches of Naked Heat on my inner forearm in very bright direct sunlight and with a flash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*​Thoughts? *


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 17, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *​Thoughts? *



i really like it so far. These shades were made for me lol. There isn't a single one I dislike or won't use which is rare for me with a pre made palette. I don't really understand why people are comparing it to ABH MR... They're not dupes. I also am happy with the quality.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 20, 2017)

If you were waiting for the Heat palette it's up on the Sephora app now!!!!!!


----------



## CCKK (Jun 20, 2017)

This palette is a must but curious about the lipsticks and liners. It's been a minute from me desiring the entire collection. (Last time was MAC MC-well most of the collection) Has anybody purchased/ received any of these items? I was thinking about using the eyeliners for lip liners as I saw Laura Lee use.


----------



## Shars (Jun 20, 2017)

CCKK said:


> This palette is a must but curious about the lipsticks and liners. It's been a minute from me desiring the entire collection. (Last time was MAC MC-well most of the collection) Has anybody purchased/ received any of these items? I was thinking about using the eyeliners for lip liners as I saw Laura Lee use.



I thought I was the only one that was thinking of using them in that way.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 26, 2017)

Shars said:


> I thought I was the only one that was thinking of using them in that way.



My favorite UD 24/7 lipliner is Venom - I haven't tried Alkaline on my lips yet but they seem to be in the same colour family. I'll have to try it.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 1, 2017)

Inside daylight


Outside partial sunlight

*I am duplicating this post here, from the Sephora thread. The swatches are one tiny swipe on bare skin, no filters.

 Love everything about the new Heat palette & excited to play with it! *


----------



## Miradan (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey all -- UD just dropped 15 new shades of Vice lipstick, plus some new shades of the liquid lipstick -- you need to go directly to the product pages, it isn't even under "what's new" yet. There are at least 4 shades of the regular Vice lippies that I could see getting!

ETA: Also, the 20 shades that were originally Sephora-only are now on UD.com, although they are all currently listing as out of stock.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 24, 2017)

Miradan said:


> Hey all -- UD just dropped 15 new shades of Vice lipstick, plus some new shades of the liquid lipstick -- you need to go directly to the product pages, it isn't even under "what's new" yet. There are at least 4 shades of the regular Vice lippies that I could see getting!
> ETA: Also, the 20 shades that were originally Sephora-only are now on UD.com, although they are all currently listing as out of stock.



*Thank you for the news flash! I love and use all of my Vice lippies on the regular! 
*


----------



## Miradan (Aug 24, 2017)

Me too -- it's one of my favorite formulas!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 25, 2017)

I have a quite a few of the newer formulation of Vice lipsticks. I'm seriously considering repurchasing some of my older Revolution lipsticks in the newer formula. I've recently tried to wear some of my Gwen Stefani lipsticks and over all I was disappointed. I was curious. Anyone have Wonderland and Firebird in both formulas? Is there a major difference? I'm asking because 1993 in the Revolution lipsticks is far inferior to Vice 1993.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2017)

*Urban Decay Heavy Metals for Holiday 2017
*


*Love the right side...Don't need the left side
*
(chicprofile)


----------



## boschicka (Oct 7, 2017)

I respect that they tried to do something different, but palette mirrors are useless to me. So this is just cumbersome for my needs.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 8, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I respect that they tried to do something different, but palette mirrors are useless to me. So this is just cumbersome for my needs.



*Exactly what I thought too! I feel like they could have done two separate smaller palettes. I would have gone for that. But this is a skip for me.*


----------



## Shars (Oct 8, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Exactly what I thought too! I feel like they could have done two separate smaller palettes. I would have gone for that. But this is a skip for me.*



Exactly! Like what Estee Lauder did with the Gritty & Grit palettes last year.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 17, 2017)

the packaging (interior and exterior) is god-awful, but i still think i want this ;____; maybe i'll just put it back in the box after every use so it doesn't drive me up a wall lol.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 19, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Exactly what I thought too! I feel like they could have done two separate smaller palettes. I would have gone for that. But this is a skip for me.*



Ok, sooooo.....I had a 20% off coupon at Ulta......aaaaand I may have purchased this palette.  I just couldn't fight the draw I have to these types of shadows!

But the packaging is definitely my personal hell on earth.  Not to the point I won't use it, but I'll probably hate the world for 10 minutes each day after I apply my beautiful shadows.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 19, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Ok, sooooo.....I had a 20% off coupon at Ulta......aaaaand I may have purchased this palette.  I just couldn't fight the draw I have to these types of shadows! But the packaging is definitely my personal hell on earth.  Not to the point I won't use it, but I'll probably hate the world for 10 minutes each day after I apply my beautiful shadows.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 19, 2017)

LOL. please let us know how you like it! i keep watching reviews on YouTube and whenever i see the packaging it makes me irrationally angry


----------



## boschicka (Oct 19, 2017)

LavenderPearl said:


> LOL. please let us know how you like it! i keep watching reviews on YouTube and whenever i see the packaging it makes me irrationally angry



It's not irrational.  They should have made one side a little longer to serve more as a handle.  I'm afraid I'll stick my finger in the shadows.  I have giant hands, so I can hold it differently than most to avoid this, but I think the mirror will be useless to a lot of people since they will have a hard time holding the palette well.
Again, respect for trying something new, but.....meh!


----------



## Shars (Oct 20, 2017)

boschicka said:


> It's not irrational.  They should have made one side a little longer to serve more as a handle.  I'm afraid I'll stick my finger in the shadows.  I have giant hands, so I can hold it differently than most to avoid this, but I think the mirror will be useless to a lot of people since they will have a hard time holding the palette well.
> Again, respect for trying something new, but.....meh!



I feel like if it could slide out and reveal the mirror that would have been more practical.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 22, 2017)

what both of you said is true. i'm sure in the beginning we'd all be more delicate with the palette, but there will come that one day we forget and gouge these babies x__x

i've been listening to more reviews/watching tutorials and it's leaving me on the fence. in some cases it looks really lovely, but then in others the pigmentation seems lacking? but then i think these are the kinds of shadows i would use a flat, stiff (possibly synthetic) brush with, so it leaves me wondering if the brushes being used are also part of why it sometimes doesn't look as nice as i thought it would... really think this is one to play with in stores.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 22, 2017)

This is why I keep coming back to Specktra. I thought I was the only one annoyed by the packaging of UD's latest palette. I would have preferred something sleeker. I did buy it though. I love a highly reflective metallic shadow.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 25, 2017)

So I received the Heavy Metals palette on 10/24/2017. I'm not entirely sure how I feel. The palette is as obnoxiously huge and bulky, as we all assumed it would be. The neutral side is absolutely lovely, creamy and smooth. The colorful side doesn't seem to be as creamy as the neutral side. I also feel like I'm being cheated by including Glamrock and Twisted on the colorful side. I think that they could have included two more "colorful" colors instead. I've not done anything other than swatch. Maybe I will feel differently after I do a full look. To be honest, if you own the Juvia's Place palettes in Masquerade, Nubian 1 and Nubian 2 you have most of these colors already. 
Anyone else purchase this palette? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Miradan (Oct 27, 2017)

FYI, today Vice Lipsticks are buy two, get one free with code FREEVICE. I got Hideaway, Accident, and Rapture (a staple for me, that I used up recently).


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 27, 2017)

Miradan said:


> FYI, today Vice Lipsticks are buy two, get one free with code FREEVICE. I got Hideaway, Accident, and Rapture (a staple for me, that I used up recently).



*Woot woot! Vice lippies continue to be my FOTD lipsticks of choice! And now I am on a nude kick, so looking to add to my wardrobe. 

** Your post is very welcome and timely! 

Literally, this morning, I was just flirting with Vice lippies over on Ulta. I still have my 20% and had a few in my cart. And I have some in my Sephora list as well, for the sale next week...but this is a better deal, bringing the price down to $11.33 per bullet plus tax! *


----------



## Miradan (Oct 27, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Woot woot! Vice lippies continue to be my FOTD lipsticks of choice! And now I am on a nude kick, so looking to add to my wardrobe.
> 
> ** Your post is very welcome and timely!
> 
> Literally, this morning, I was just flirting with Vice lippies over on Ulta. I still have my 20% and had a few in my cart. And I have some in my Sephora list as well, for the sale next week...but this is a better deal, bringing the price down to $11.33 per bullet plus tax! *


You're quite welcome! Vice lipsticks are my favorite formula, bar none.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 27, 2017)

Miradan said:


> You're quite welcome! Vice lipsticks are my favorite formula, bar none.



* I stuck to budget and ordered just 3: Nighthawk, Liar and Backseat (a new shade). Very happy! 
*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 28, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I received the Heavy Metals palette on 10/24/2017. I'm not entirely sure how I feel. The palette is as obnoxiously huge and bulky, as we all assumed it would be. The neutral side is absolutely lovely, creamy and smooth. The colorful side doesn't seem to be as creamy as the neutral side. I also feel like I'm being cheated by including Glamrock and Twisted on the colorful side. I think that they could have included two more "colorful" colors instead. I've not done anything other than swatch. Maybe I will feel differently after I do a full look. To be honest, if you own the Juvia's Place palettes in Masquerade, Nubian 1 and Nubian 2 you have most of these colors already.
> Anyone else purchase this palette? What are your thoughts?




Soooo I returned the palette. After writing that you could get the same colors and results from various Juvia's place palettes I decided to just use my Juvia's place palettes. A win-win situation if you really think about it. Also, the packaging is less obnoxious. I exchanged it for Tarte Toasted palette, Jaclyn Hill palette and something called the Tarte chrome paint. And just for clarity, I'm going to return the Toasted palette and get the other two colors of the chrome paints instead.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 28, 2017)

Juvia's palettes are made in China?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 2, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Juvia's palettes are made in China?


 I don't know because I don't have any of the Juvia's Place boxes and It's not printed on the palettes. Also internet research says USA and China. I'm not sure what part is made where. HTH


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 15, 2017)

*Because the holidays always means more...

UD Troublemaker E/S Palette ~ LE $39



Shades:
BAILOUT (pale warm nude matte)
RIOT (deep metallic copper)
7&7 (medium terra-cotta matte)
RELISH (rich warm red matte)
CLASH (soft white w/micro-shimmer + blackest black matte)
KNOCKOUT (chocolate brown matte)
GIRL CRUSH (metallic berry)
BANKROLL (metallic deep green w/gold micro-sparkle)
AFTERHOURS (soft black satin w/iridescent micro-sparkle)
+ TROUBLEMAKER MASCARA (high-intensity black)

O.N.S Afterglow Highlighting Palette ~ $34



Shades:
O.N.S. (soft rose-gold shimmer)
CLICHÉ (pale nude shimmer)
WICKED (light pink shimmer)
NO ANGEL (pale gold shimmer)*


----------



## Shars (Nov 15, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Because the holidays always means more...
> 
> UD Troublemaker E/S Palette ~ LE $39
> View attachment 62360
> ...



The highlighter palette is already on the Sephora app.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 15, 2017)

Also coming out soon: All Nighter Concealer. I first saw it featured in PR boxes on a couple of Youtubers' IG Stories but didn't get any screenshots.

Here is one photo on UD's Instagram page. And a photoset, also from their Instagram.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 17, 2017)

*Feeling holiday palette overload!  

LE Distortion Eyeshadow Palette ~ $48
*


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 18, 2017)

hmmm. interesting!
i am still interested in heavy metals for who knows what reason, especially after [MENTION=50446]DILLIGAF[/MENTION] returning it. swatched it in a rush in store and it seemed pretty nice, but definitely waiting until the after holiday sale to scoop it up.

these other palettes look cool too, i wonder why UD decided to order their holiday releases like this


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 18, 2017)

A little more info on the All Nighter Concealer: $29 (from what I've heard/read) for 3 ml of product, releasing on December 3.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 19, 2017)

LavenderPearl said:


> hmmm. interesting!
> i am still interested in heavy metals for who knows what reason, especially after @DILLIGAF returning it. swatched it in a rush in store and it seemed pretty nice, but definitely waiting until the after holiday sale to scoop it up.
> 
> these other palettes look cool too, i wonder why UD decided to order their holiday releases like this


My main reason for returning it was the palette design.
Seriously it was hard to hold and do a look without accidentally potentially gouging a color.


----------



## Haven (Nov 20, 2017)

I am planning on skipping the new releases. I purchased a lot of stuff during the Sephora sale, and I should spend my time using/testing all of it.

Plus my bank account needs a break before the holidays.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 20, 2017)

*AND...Here comes spring 2018...and yet another palette

Urban Decay Kristen Leanne Kaleidoscope Palette*






(chicprofile)


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 20, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> My main reason for returning it was the palette design.
> Seriously it was hard to hold and do a look without accidentally potentially gouging a color.



Good to see you!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 20, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Good to see you!




  Hola!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 20, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hola!!!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 28, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> My main reason for returning it was the palette design.
> Seriously it was hard to hold and do a look without accidentally potentially gouging a color.



It almost got me today.  The palette wasn't pushing out easily, so I was an animal and nearly shot the shadows across the room.  Caught it right before it beaned the dog in the noggin.  I think we both peed a little.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2017)

boschicka said:


> It almost got me today.  The palette wasn't pushing out easily, so I was an animal and nearly shot the shadows across the room.  Caught it right before it beaned the dog in the noggin.  I think we both peed a little.



Rogue UD palettes. Hide yo cats! Hide yo dogs!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 29, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Rogue UD palettes. Hide yo cats! Hide yo dogs!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 20, 2017)

The Urban Decay Heavy Metal Palette is now $39. I think that this price would be more enticing than that original $55. However, if I were boschicka's dog I would say skip this one.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 20, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> The Urban Decay Heavy Metal Palette is now $39. I think that this price would be more enticing than that original $55. However, if I were boschicka's dog I would say skip this one.



Omg, I can't breathe!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 24, 2017)

Does anyone have the finger brush?  I picked it up at Ulta recently.  It is supposed to be for hard to use shimmers.  I did use it on some shimmers and it worked nicely bt they were all new to me shades.  I haven't used it on any shades I know are difficult yet.

I am having a watery eye problem.  I finished my eye makeup and my eyes watered but this time left a stripe where the color was removed on each eyelid. Looked so strange.  I tried to add more color but nothing worked until I used this finger brush and it was easily fixed.  I did read you can use it to blend concealer. I used it for the edges but not all over. That worked well.  I will try it all over. If I use it for both, I will probably get another one. So far so good.  Anyone try any of the brushes from this line yet?


----------



## boschicka (Dec 24, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> The Urban Decay Heavy Metal Palette is now $39. I think that this price would be more enticing than that original $55. However, if I were boschicka's dog I would say skip this one.



Get an extra 30% off all sale items until Dec 31st with code EXTRA30!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 25, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Get an extra 30% off all sale items until Dec 31st with code EXTRA30!


You know me! I think you may be my spirit animal. I think I just found my incentive to buy that palette back. As a late gift for my sister.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 21, 2018)

The Kristin Leanne stuff is up on Nordstrom


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2018)

I don't like the colour at all but Gaga is stuck in my head now 

Instagram

Urban Decay's Disco Queen Holographic Makeup Collection Will Make You Light Up Like A Disco Ball


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 26, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I don't like the colour at all but Gaga is stuck in my head now
> 
> Instagram
> Urban Decay's Disco Queen Holographic Makeup Collection Will Make You Light Up Like A Disco Ball



Looks like a rip off of MAC's Justine Skye iridescent powder from last year.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 27, 2018)

Is the yellow eyeshadow being sold somewhere besides the UD site?  I want to get it but don't want to pay for shipping.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 27, 2018)

DMcG9 said:


> Looks like a rip off of MAC's Justine Skye iridescent powder from last year.



*I can see that...the JS powder appears less holographic/iridescent and warmer toned. And perhaps more pigmented. I'm comparing to Temptalia's swatch.*


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 27, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I can see that...the JS powder appears less holographic/iridescent and warmer toned. And perhaps more pigmented. I'm comparing to Temptalia's swatch.*



I'd definitely be curious to see both products swatched side by side. 
It's funny that both were promoted in a similar manner, i.e. using pop stars (singer/songwriter/actress/model) although Gaga is on another plane (love her!).


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 30, 2018)

*Urban Decay HI-FI Shine Ultra Cushion Lipgloss ~ $20
*





*
1993
Back Talk
Bang
Beso
Big Bang
Candy Flip
Dirty Talk
Fireball
Fuel
Goldmine
Jawbreaker
Midnight Cowgirl
Obsessed
Rapture
Savage
Shadowheart
Snapped
Snitch

(chicprofile)*


----------



## Kaidan (Feb 2, 2018)

^ Let's see how these lipglosses fare because lately their liquid lip products have been nothing but a string of disappointments.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 5, 2018)

*Naked Petite Heat! 
So cute...so not needed...but nice if you don't have these shades already...
February ~ $29

*

*

(images from musingsofamuse)*


----------



## Monsy (Feb 5, 2018)

GORGEOUS on darker skin


----------



## Shars (Feb 6, 2018)

Monsy said:


> GORGEOUS on darker skin


It does!!! I'm going to have to TRY to ignore this.


----------



## Miradan (Feb 11, 2018)

Noticed that there are some new Vice lipstick colors listed as coming soon on urbandecay.com -- Fuel 2.0, Faith, En Fuego, First Sin, Trip, Singe, and Ember. As always, curious to see what they look like and hope they aren't too warm.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 12, 2018)

Miradan said:


> Noticed that there are some new Vice lipstick colors listed as coming soon on urbandecay.com -- Fuel 2.0, Faith, En Fuego, First Sin, Trip, Singe, and Ember. As always, curious to see what they look like and hope they aren't too warm.


*


Vice lippies are still my daily go too! I always have 2 - 3 tubes in my bag. Looking forward to new shades 


Love these!
*


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 12, 2018)

*I prefer to call it Heat Petite! *




(chicprofile)


----------



## boschicka (Feb 12, 2018)

Another new palette?!?!

Urban Decay Backtalk Palette is Coming Soon! And I Can't Wait!


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 12, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Another new palette?!?!
> Urban Decay Backtalk Palette is Coming Soon! And I Can't Wait!



*​Good Lord!*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks good.  How much do you think it will be?


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 12, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Looks good.  How much do you think it will be?


*​Listed on temptalia at $46~
*


----------



## Shars (Feb 13, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I prefer to call it Heat Petite! *
> 
> View attachment 63213
> 
> ...



I just compared the shade names in the Petite Heat to the ones in the regular Naked Heat and they're not the same *face palm*. I think I could be happy with just Petite though. It'd make a nice add on palette because of the mattes.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 13, 2018)

Shars said:


> I just compared the shade names in the Petite Heat to the ones in the regular Naked Heat and they're not the same *face palm*. I think I could be happy with just Petite though. It'd make a nice add on palette because of the mattes.



*Lol! I did the same comparison...but what I discovered is one of the new Vice Lippie shades matches a shade in the Naked Heat Palette!
 I see En Fuego in my future!
*


----------



## MACina (Feb 14, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *​Listed on temptalia at $46~
> *
> View attachment 63217




Loveeeeeeeeeee.....I am soooooooo ready for this beautiful palette!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 28, 2018)

(musingsofamuse)


----------



## Miradan (Mar 1, 2018)

25% off at urbandecay.com today and tomorrow, with code udfanatics18. I may have purchased three lipsticks and two ozone pencils


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 1, 2018)

Miradan said:


> 25% off at urbandecay.com today and tomorrow, with code udfanatics18. I may have purchased three lipsticks and two ozone pencils



*Gosh Darn It!!! I am low/no buy and my March budget it really getting shot through with holes....UGH!*


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 1, 2018)

*Not Available Yet...It really is surprisingly pretty...
And I love my pinky plum Vice lippies: Backtalk, Crisis, Rapture, Ravenswood.  I see them totally coordinating with this. *






(images from urbandecay)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 1, 2018)

Miradan said:


> 25% off at urbandecay.com today and tomorrow, with code udfanatics18. I may have purchased three lipsticks and two ozone pencils




I purchased the Kaleidoscope Dream palette (I will be super sad if there is a price drop of over 25% on that palette in the next two weeks). Too bad Petite Heat doesn't qualify for the discount. Maybe this will be my only makeup purchase for March - Here's hoping!


----------



## Miradan (Mar 6, 2018)

My ordered arrived. Not a success. Trip was too orange for me (I should know better than to order something with the word "brick" in the description). En Fuego was straight up brown, not burgundy -- not a bad brown, but not something I am likely to ever wear. And Singe was missing from the box  UD is refunding me my money for it, they can't replace it because it's currently sold out.


----------



## Miradan (Mar 8, 2018)

New at UD.com this morning, pretty lipstick in pretty packaging for a good cause: Outspoken Vice Lipstick | Urban Decay Cosmetics


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 8, 2018)

Miradan said:


> My ordered arrived. Not a success. Trip was too orange for me (I should know better than to order something with the word "brick" in the description). En Fuego was straight up brown, not burgundy -- not a bad brown, but not something I am likely to ever wear. And Singe was missing from the box  UD is refunding me my money for it, they can't replace it because it's currently sold out.



*What a bummer! En Fuego is in my want list...

Funny enough I was just going through my Vice lippies (to see if I was going to jump on that sale last week) and discovered an untouched tube of Nighthawk, which is a cream finish, burgundy brown. That shade might be to your liking. 

eta: Nighthawk pic

*

*

As to the Backtalk palette, I am waiting waiting...for more swatches and a coupon, sale, etc. I just hope it does not sell out before hand *


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 8, 2018)

Miradan said:


> New at UD.com this morning, pretty lipstick in pretty packaging for a good cause: *Outspoken Vice Lipstick* | Urban Decay Cosmetics


----------



## Miradan (Mar 8, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *What a bummer! En Fuego is in my want list...
> 
> Funny enough I was just going through my Vice lippies (to see if I was going to jump on that sale last week) and discovered an untouched tube of Nighthawk, which is a cream finish, burgundy brown. That shade might be to your liking.
> 
> ...



Thanks -- I will have to check it out, I have always mentally ruled it out because it might be too vampy for me. But it's pretty.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 10, 2018)

I swatched the Backtalk palette today and I want the eyeshadows but I didn't really like the blushes :-(


----------



## Haven (Mar 12, 2018)

I swatched Backtalk and wasn’t overly impressed. My reaction was meh. Will pass for now.


----------



## Miradan (Mar 13, 2018)

My awesome UPS guy braved the nor-easter to drop off Outspoken for me today. I will try to get a pic in better lighting tomorrow. Very pretty sparkly warm pink (it seems both "metallic" and sparkly, if that makes any sense). It is sparklier than Rebel or Amulet, which are the two UD metallics that I own. Good coverage. It's peachier than I like my pinks, but wearable, not too warm for me, I think. Probably wouldn't have gotten it if it weren't for the packaging and the charitable contribution, but will definitely get some use out of it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 13, 2018)

Haven said:


> I swatched Backtalk and wasn’t overly impressed. My reaction was meh. Will pass for now.



I think I'm going to wait it out until the price drops. I haven't seen a UD palette sell out before being marked down in about two years.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 13, 2018)

Haven said:


> I swatched Backtalk and wasn’t overly impressed. My reaction was meh. Will pass for now.



I am quite disappointed b/c I was so looking forward to this palette, but the swatches and reviews have definitely made it a skip for me.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 14, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I am quite disappointed b/c I was so looking forward to this palette, but the swatches and reviews have definitely made it a skip for me.



*Ditto This! *


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 20, 2018)

Just received this in the mail, TYSM #Urbandecaycosmetics ! 

The Naked Petite Heat eyeshadow palette $29 available everywhere now!





View attachment pixlr_20180320181503214.jpg


Personally, I've found that this palette is cute & needed if you love warm matte eyeshadows. Of course if you have a ton already, this is an easy skip! 

The shadows are buttery & smooth. I noticed a bit of kick up when swatching these shadows. Overall, the shades are right up my alley. Warm shadows are my favorite so for me, this palette will get a ton of use!

Though UD sent this to Specktra for review, all thoughts are my own!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 21, 2018)

*
Nice comparison of Heat Petite to Naked Heat!
I actually like Petite Heat...Hmmmm

*(ommorphiabeautybar)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 23, 2018)

Did you guys hear about the Naked Heat Vice lipstick extension?  I thought it wasn't available yet. But it seems many are sold out already.  Any info on wider release dates?


----------



## Miradan (Mar 23, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys hear about the Naked Heat Vice lipstick extension?  I thought it wasn't available yet. But it seems many are sold out already.  Any info on wider release dates?



They've been on the UD website for a few weeks, but no word of a wider extension. I tried a couple shades but they didn't work for me.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 23, 2018)

I alo got naked petite heat and I am surprised how much I like it. I am so pale and always scared of reddish shadows but this is so wearable


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 23, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys hear about the Naked Heat Vice lipstick extension?  I thought it wasn't available yet. But it seems many are sold out already.  Any info on wider release dates?



*The extension is officially released March 29th. But I do see new shades in the drop down list.*


(more info on temptalia)


----------



## Shars (Mar 23, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I alo got naked petite heat and I am surprised how much I like it. I am so pale and always scared of reddish shadows but this is so wearable
> 
> View attachment 63549



What liner did you use here? Holy black batman!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 23, 2018)

hahahah omg you made me laugh

it's lancome grandiose


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 25, 2018)

Tavia on Instagram: “@urbandecaycosmetics Beached Eyeshadow Palette launching soon !!! What are your thoughts ??? [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=urbandecaysummer2018]#urbandecaysummer2018  #summerpalette…”[/url]


----------



## Miradan (Mar 25, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *The extension is officially released March 29th. But I do see new shades in the drop down list.*
> View attachment 63550
> 
> (more info on temptalia)



They're up on Sephora.com today, both the new Heat shades and Outspoken.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 25, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Tavia on Instagram: “@urbandecaycosmetics Beached Eyeshadow Palette launching soon ������!!! What are your thoughts ������??? #urbandecaysummer2018  #summerpalette…”



*6 shades look like they are right out of Naked Heat. *


----------



## Haven (Mar 27, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Tavia on Instagram: “@urbandecaycosmetics Beached Eyeshadow Palette launching soon !!! What are your thoughts ??? #urbandecaysummer2018  #summerpalette…”



I heard that this is coming out early May 2018. There will be new lippies too.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## boschicka (Apr 2, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 63664



10 yrs too late


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 2, 2018)

boschicka said:


> 10 yrs too late


*
Agreed! Having collaborated with UD and being a Revlon spokesperson...I guess she feels the need to get her own piece of the makeup pie.
Not interested...*


----------



## boschicka (Apr 2, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Agreed! Having collaborated with UD and being a Revlon spokesperson...I guess she feels the need to get her own piece of the makeup pie.
> Not interested...*



Yup.  The market is just so saturated with "influencers" and celebrities that the timing is terrible.  I do feel out of everyone pushing their own brands, she would have been someone that would have made more sense and people would have cared about....10 yrs ago.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 4, 2018)

Available NOW @ultabeauty ❤
View attachment Ud.jpg




@urbandecaycosmetics Sin Afterglow Highlighter Palette $39 

I found this palette to have the same formula as their blushes & highlighters. Soft to the touch & a bit powdery (some kick up with a brush). Blendable & easy to wear. Personally, I love the ud formula, so this palette was a breeze to use. I did however notice some similarities between this palette & the ud gwen blush palette. 

I didn't notice any fading or patchiness during/after the wear test. Wore for 6 hours before removing. 
Urban Decay is 100% cruelty-free (for the record)

Shades:
☄Kiss Off (soft rose-pink)
☄Score (medium pink-peach with a touch of shimmer)
☄Paranoid (medium bronze with gold shimmer)
☄PSA (bronzy rose-gold)
☄Spotlight (light peach with gold shimmer)
☄Sin (pale nude shimmer w/ gold shift)

Thank you to @ Urban Decay Cosmetics, we truly appreciate your kindness & generosity ❤


----------



## Monsy (Apr 10, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Agreed! Having collaborated with UD and being a Revlon spokesperson...I guess she feels the need to get her own piece of the makeup pie.
> Not interested...*




true 

although she had fragrances long time ago


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 11, 2018)

Monsy said:


> true
> although she had fragrances long time ago


*
That's right! Love. Angel. Music. Baby. Harajuku girls...fragrance, clothing, handbags...early 2000's*


----------



## Alysse011 (May 5, 2018)

I went to Ulta today and they had a big UD event going on. I bought the new Beached eyeshadow palette. It is SO pretty! I can’t wait to wear it all summer. Every shade is just magnificent lol.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 8, 2018)

*Born To Run ~ Summer 18 ~ TBA
LE $49.00*






(chicprofile)

Breakaway – warm ivory shimmer
Stranded – pale rose gold with tonal micro-shimmer
Blaze – light metallic peach with pink shift
Weekender – light neutral beige matte
Still Shot – bright peach
Riff – brown-nude matte with floating micro-sparkle
Good as Gone – deep brown with iridescent micro-shimmer
Hell Ride – deep fuchsia matte
Baja – burnt orange matte
Accelerate – reddish copper metallic
Guilt Trip – smoky purple shimmerIgnite – rose gold metallic
Smog – deep copper bronze shimmer
Wanderlust – forest green with gold micro-shimmer
Wildheart – bright fuchsia
Punk – red-brown matte
Double Life – metallic rust
Jet – black withd eep shimmering purple shift
Drift – charcoal satin with tonal micro-sparkle
Radio – deep emerald satin
Big Sky – frosted green shimmer with iridescent micro-sparkle

*My heart always give a little skip when Urban Decay has newness...but then I find myself slightly disappointed.
This reminds me of a combination of the ND palettes. Sigh...this will be a skip.*


----------



## lenchen (Jun 10, 2018)

Fur4elise, I agree it looks like UD picked colors from previous palette put them in a new palette and viola! Summer 18!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 13, 2018)

*Born To Run Lippies and Eyeliners ~ June 19th

*








*I could go for the Ready lipstick and the Double Life eyeliner. I am a longtime fan of the 24/7 pencils.

*(images from temptalia)


----------



## Haven (Jun 14, 2018)

The born to run collection is already available for purchase in my local UD store.


----------



## Shars (Jun 14, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Born To Run Lippies and Eyeliners ~ June 19th
> 
> *
> View attachment 64233
> ...


I don't need eyeliners ever again in life, but yeah.... I'm going to need all three!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm actually looking forward to the palette. I'm drawn to it but it all depends on how it swatches.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 22, 2018)

*Born To Run on thehappysloths 

*













*She did not have a swatch of the 24/7 pencil Double Life (a deep reddish brown).  I think that is the only thing I will pick up from this release. *


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 24, 2018)

I had no interest in the Born to Run palette but the 20% Ulta coupon and good reviews changes my mind. The few colors I swatched, mostly shimmers, were very creamy.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 24, 2018)

I think I want 66 lipstick...yes, no, yes, ??? lol


----------



## boschicka (Jun 24, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I think I want 66 lipstick...yes, no, yes, ??? lol



I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 25, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I'm going to give it a try!



Me too, I ordered it this morning. It looks so pretty, but I'm hoping that it isn't my own lip color lol.


----------



## Miradan (Jun 25, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I think I want 66 lipstick...yes, no, yes, ??? lol


Yes!! I likely have so many dupes, but it's one of my favorite formulas, so likely to pull the trigger.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 25, 2018)

That Ulta 20% off made me do it. I should have the palette by Wednesday, hopefully. Will let you guys know what I think when I do.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 25, 2018)

Miradan said:


> Yes!! I likely have so many dupes, but it's one of my favorite formulas, so likely to pull the trigger.



Thanks! I don't own any UD lipsticks so I'm happy to read this. I hope we love it on


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 26, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks! I don't own any UD lipsticks so I'm happy to read this. I hope we love it on


*
I really enjoy all of my UD Vice Lippies. Especially the cream formulas.  And of course, you know I love my reds!!!  So, I have several.

My on the daily Vice are more neutral, plummy, pink, etc. Shades include: Backseat, Heat, Crisis, Ravenswood, Manic, Backtalk, Liar

I find them to not be drying. With transfer/when eating drinking, I find them to wear pretty long and even. *


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 26, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I really enjoy all of my UD Vice Lippies. Especially the cream formulas.  And of course, you know I love my reds!!!  So, I have several.
> 
> My on the daily Vice are more neutral, plummy, pink, etc. Shades include: Backseat, Heat, Crisis, Ravenswood, Manic, Backtalk, Liar
> ...



Good to know! Thanks my dear  I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 27, 2018)

Got 66 lipstick today. It does not look like the pink mauve in the photos. It's a dark mauve, more on the tinge of purple side. I love how it looks on my lips. The formula is very very nice.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 27, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Got 66 lipstick today. It does not look like the pink mauve in the photos. It's a dark mauve, more on the tinge of purple side. I love how it looks on my lips. The formula is very very nice.



Ugh, I hate inaccurate photos.  BUT that sounds lovely, so hooray!  Thank you for this feedback.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 27, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Ugh, I hate inaccurate photos.  BUT that sounds lovely, so hooray!  Thank you for this feedback.



I agree! Yep, the photos make it look like a beautiful pink mauve which i would have preferred, but I still like the shade it actually is. When I take photos, I make sure that what I see in the lens is how the actual product looks...as close as I can get it.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 2, 2018)

*Born To Run palette swatches 

*







(britishbeautyblogger)


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 2, 2018)

*Born To Run palette swatches*




(ommorphiabeautybar)


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 23, 2018)

*Aphrodisiac Palette*


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 23, 2018)

It's the end of an eight-year era: UD is discontinuing the original Naked Palette. (Got an email about it today.) It's now discounted to $27.

I remember someone here linked to its page on Ulta and me ordering it from there back in late 2010/early 2011, even though you couldn't actually find it on the site. This was also back when it came with the double-ended Zero/Whiskey pencil instead of the brush. I owned that thing for about four years.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 23, 2018)

shellygrrl said:


> It's the end of an eight-year era: UD is discontinuing the original Naked Palette. (Got an email about it today.) It's now discounted to $27.
> I remember someone here linked to its page on Ulta and me ordering it from there back in late 2010/early 2011, even though you couldn't actually find it on the site. This was also back when it came with the double-ended Zero/Whiskey pencil instead of the brush. I owned that thing for about four years.



*Some of us in the Sephora thread were just talking about this. Truly the end of an era. As I said over there, Naked was my first palette of multi eyeshadows. And I mentioned in our Low/No Buy thread earlier this year, that I finally tossed it after all these years. Sigh...LOL! I remember the double ended pencil too! That got tossed eons ago. 
*


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 23, 2018)

the nostalgia! I’ve decided to take it personally, of course


----------



## r0mini0n (Aug 23, 2018)

I decluttered this last week (as in, gave it to my mother). Tempted to take it back. I loved the little video they did for it, and I want to recreate Nicole Richie's eyelook.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 28, 2018)

*Just announced on UD YT. Urban Decay Elements Eyeshadow Palette - Sept 10th




Love the packaging...totally skipping. Sigh.*


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 29, 2018)

*Out with the old...in with the Cherry! I like it!
Naked Cherry!  I cannot read Russian, so have no clue what the details are. 
If there are matching lippies, this may be a winner!

*



(1beautynews.ru)


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 30, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Out with the old...in with the Cherry! I like it!
> Naked Cherry!  I cannot read Russian, so have no clue what the details are.
> If there are matching lippies, this may be a winner!
> 
> ...



Interesting. I am glad UD continues with Naked palettes.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 30, 2018)

They know about as much as we do: that it's coming and no one knows when. (I put the page through Google Translate.)


----------



## boschicka (Aug 30, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> Interesting. I am glad UD continues with Naked palettes.



I agree.  Now I want to see a Grape palette!
I really would like to see more palettes with color gradations and without the neutral, grounding colors.  I don't need each palette I own to be a stand-alone palette.  I own tons of makeup to supplement a palette.  I'm thinking a palette with tones of purples and pinks, or greens and yellows, or anything like that, and not having half the colors be brown.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 1, 2018)

Ooooo!!! So excited about this!!! Could this be everything that Backtalk should have been but wasn't? 




fur4elise said:


> *Out with the old...in with the Cherry! I like it!
> Naked Cherry!  I cannot read Russian, so have no clue what the details are.
> If there are matching lippies, this may be a winner!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 2, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I agree.  Now I want to see a Grape palette!
> I really would like to see more palettes with color gradations and without the neutral, grounding colors.  I don't need each palette I own to be a stand-alone palette.  I own tons of makeup to supplement a palette.  I'm thinking a palette with tones of purples and pinks, or greens and yellows, or anything like that, and not having half the colors be brown.



I wouldn't be surprised to see more fruits.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 3, 2018)

it also says there should be naked honey and naked af


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 4, 2018)

I give credit to UD for doing something different but these colors don’t appeal to me at all.


----------



## javadoo (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm actually really curious to see what Naked Honey will look like......


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 4, 2018)

*Officially announced!

*UD instagram: urbandecaycosmetics Yep, she’s legit — swipe to check out the full sultry collection and stay tuned for more juicy details 


(musingsofamuse)

*I (for one hot second there) thought this might be a knock-off...Whew!

Ooh ooh! And there are eyeliners, lippies, a setting spray and a blush/highlighter trio. *



(1beautynews.ru)


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 4, 2018)

Cherry is a skip but I might get Element, depending on how it swatches!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 5, 2018)

Rinstar said:


> Cherry is a skip but I might get Element, depending on how it swatches!


 I'm curious as to how Elements compares to the Heavy Metal palette from UD.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2018)

Naked cherry palette anyone?   Available on urban Decay site.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 22, 2018)

I need to swatch the Cherry blush palette in person.


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 
I was rearranging my make-up yesterday (was in reach of my 14th month old son´s little hands ) and found some palettes I am thinking about selling. Is in here the best place? We are talking Book of Shadows (unused) II-IV and Alice In Wonderland pallettes. Are they even sellable? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 25, 2018)

*Karen's Elements Palette Swatches *







(makeupandbeautyblog)


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 28, 2018)

*UD Naked Cherry
*















(ommorphiabeautybar)


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 28, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *UD Naked Cherry
> *
> View attachment 64959
> 
> ...


I want the red eyeliner only, so unsure for the palette because in some pictures it looked pigment in other it look so light


----------



## leonah (Sep 30, 2018)

is the cherry palette and eye pencil (love drug looks beautiful!) permanent or LE?


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 2, 2018)

leonah said:


> is the cherry palette and eye pencil (love drug looks beautiful!) permanent or LE?


*No where am I finding the palette listed as LE. A good sign for those who really want it, but want to hold out for a sale. OOS at UD right now. 

**Some cherry comparison to ponder 

Charlotte Tilbury Stars-In-Your-Eyes vs. Naked Cherry
*


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 2, 2018)

*More swatches *

*Lippies
*



*Palette
*







(thehappysloths)

*p.s. UD is on Hautelook for the next 4 days.*


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 5, 2018)

*Okay, so this one is back at the top of my list. It would be unique in my stash.

*







(britishbeautyblogger)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm not entirely sure about the Naked Cherry yet. I had the Naked 3 and gave it away after only using it twice.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2018)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm not entirely sure about the Naked Cherry yet. I had the Naked 3 and gave it away after only using it twice.


*

I hear you on that. Though I will say for me, my Naked Heat & Petite Heat are in heavy rotation. I love both. So I am hopeful for this colorway.
*


----------



## Shars (Oct 9, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> 
> I hear you on that. Though I will say for me, my Naked Heat & Petite Heat are in heavy rotation. I love both. So I am hopeful for this colorway.
> *



Everytime I see Petite Heat I want to buy it but I need to go through my stash and make sure I won't be super duping myself with it.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 10, 2018)

Shars said:


> Everytime I see Petite Heat I want to buy it but I need to go through my stash and make sure I won't be super duping myself with it.


 *Petite Heat is a nice lil companion to the Huda Topaz 

My fav swatch image of Cherry
*



*(makeupandbeautyblog)
*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 11, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> I need to swatch the Cherry blush palette in person.


I decided to skip. I have similar colors. I might want to try out the Allnighter Spray though the Niquil cherry smell doesn't sound too promising. LOL


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 11, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> I decided to skip. I have similar colors. I might want to try out the Allnighter Spray though the Niquil cherry smell doesn't sound too promising. LOL


*
I am still on the fence. I am having "feels" for the forthcoming Huda Nude. Cherry is not looking as sparkly as I really want it to be. *


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 12, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I am still on the fence. I am having "feels" for the forthcoming Huda Nude. Cherry is not looking as sparkly as I really want it to be. *



I was referring to the blush compact. But yes, I am also looking forward to the Huda Nude e/s palette.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 12, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> I was referring to the blush compact. But yes, I am also looking forward to the Huda Nude e/s palette.



* Gotcha! Aside from considering the e/s palette, everything else in the release is a skip for me.*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 12, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> * Gotcha! Aside from considering the e/s palette, everything else in the release is a skip for me.*


Skip for me too, but I am sure UD has soon another release.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 19, 2018)

*AHA! I knew I was not the only one to see a similarity between UD Naked Cherry and CT! 
Same but different!  Obviously CT has the better quality!*









(thebeautylookbook)


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 9, 2019)

A day or so ago, this video from LatteGirl came up in my Youtube recommendations...

[video=youtube;cBSrGXqonDk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBSrGXqonDk[/video]

New palette (Naked Reloaded) coming from Urban Decay at some point this year. And here's a swatch comparison with the ABH Sultry palette (given how similar the two palettes look to each other), also from LatteGirl...

[video=youtube;IxeXQT8pTyo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxeXQT8pTyo[/video]


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 9, 2019)

And now we have more details! Naked Reloaded is out on February 18. (h/t Christine at Temptalia)


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 9, 2019)

(images from UD)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 10, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 65718
> 
> 
> View attachment 65719
> ...



I can't be the only one thinking, I can dupe this. Especially with the size of my collection. I'm intrigued but I can think of so many other things ( makeup related) I would rather have.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 12, 2019)

(makeupandbeautyblog)


----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 12, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 65739
> 
> View attachment 65740
> 
> (makeupandbeautyblog)



What's that classic line of Mr. Darcy's in Pride and Prejudice?  "...tolerable but not handsome enough to tempt me.", lol. It's so snobby but this palette is pretty basic.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 13, 2019)

Did anyone try the Brow Blade yet?


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 13, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> I can't be the only one thinking, I can dupe this. Especially with the size of my collection. I'm intrigued but I can think of so many other things ( makeup related) I would rather have.



* I feel it is pedestrian and dupable...and I am on a "no-buy!" for eye shadow palettes...I am totally loving the Juvia's Place palettes I have! *


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 13, 2019)

*Christine has swatches up now ~ UD Naked Reloaded


Ommorphia Beauty Bar - Comparison with original Naked
*


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 13, 2019)

(thehappysloths)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 13, 2019)

The more swatches I see the more MEH I feel


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 15, 2019)

(ommorphiabeautybar)

*LOL! When I saw this image, I immediately did a count  in my head of how many of those UD Naked palettes, I owned at one time (...ahem...several) until the great purge of 2016! And over my ongoing dekrappifying (decluttering to others) to current day. Of course that image does not contain any of the myriad /overload of other UD eye shadow palettes!

I have approximately three UD palettes...Heat, Petite Heat & Cherry...with no plans to purchase more UD at this time. How about you? Curious minds or should I say this "Nosy Nancy" wants to know? *


----------



## Shars (Feb 15, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 65761
> 
> (ommorphiabeautybar)
> 
> ...


I only own Petite Heat. My sister absconded with my original Naked years ago. I have lusted for the Naked Heat but have never pulled the trigger. I don't have the desire to own any others.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 15, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 65761
> 
> (ommorphiabeautybar)
> 
> ...



I had the NAKED, NAKED 3, NAKED SMOKEY, NAKED HEAT ( got rid of the N3)
Also in my collection is the BORN TO RUN, VICE 2, VICE 3, ELEMENTS, 15th ANNIVERSARY, ELECTRIC the SMOKEY ( different from the naked smokey), FULL SPECTRUM, and a myriad of single shadows. I'm sure I'm missing somethings but I'm too tired to walk across the room to check.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Feb 15, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 65761
> 
> (ommorphiabeautybar)
> 
> ...




Honestly, A BUNCH. 
Urban Decay started my love of makeup and I initially began collecting their palettes. 
There were a few I skipped over and a number that are depotted at this point. (You just reminded me to depot a few more )
N2,N3,N Smoky, The Smokey, Electric, Full & Urban Spectrum, Gwen Steffani, Pulp Fiction, All the "Vices" & Moondust.

Edit: 15th Anniversary Palette & Alice in Wonderland
Also, I'd only be interested in decluttering The Smokey palette so we'll see by the end of the yr.


----------



## r0mini0n (Feb 16, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I have approximately three UD palettes...Heat, Petite Heat & Cherry...with no plans to purchase more UD at this time. How about you? Curious minds or should I say this "Nosy Nancy" wants to know? *


I gave my Naked, Naked 3 and Naked Basics 2 to my mom who still uses them. Naked 2 used to be my most used palette and I hit pan on my favorite shades, but then I dropped it on the floor and the black shadow cracked. I kept it awhile after but it was unusable as the black would get all over the other shadows and all over my drawers, so I just tossed it.

I still have my Naked basics and Naked smoky which seems to be the least favorite of most people. I barely use it but I keep it for the gray/blueish shades in it, I love them. I think I want to get rid of the Naked basics as well, never use it anymore. 
I use to buy them to "complete the collection", but I stopped at Naked Heat and never got it. I'm over them and I finally figured out I don't really like big palettes in general.
The original two are still my favourites though, good old times!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 16, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 65761
> 
> (ommorphiabeautybar)
> 
> ...



None now. Previously I owned Naked 1 (from back when it came with the double-ended Zero/Whiskey eyeliner instead of a brush), Naked 2, and Smoked (this predated Naked Smoky by a couple of years, I think? It had black zipper packaging.). Naked 2 is still my favourite of those three, I think. Of the ones I don't own, I like the look of Naked Smoky. Never bought it since I'm not sure I'd get a lot of mileage out of it. (Also: the two smaller Naked Basics palettes, especially Naked Basics 2.)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 16, 2019)

I just bought Reloaded. Saw it in Nordstrom and impulse bought it.  Well, I never bought the original Naked palette.  Am I the only one? I was waiting for them to change the packaging and they never did.  I haven't used it yet. I don't need it but I'm a sucker for neutral palettes.


----------



## Shars (Feb 17, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> None now. Previously I owned Naked 1 (from back when it came with the double-ended Zero/Whiskey eyeliner instead of a brush), Naked 2, and Smoked (this predated Naked Smoky by a couple of years, I think? It had black zipper packaging.). Naked 2 is still my favourite of those three, I think. Of the ones I don't own, I like the look of Naked Smoky. Never bought it since I'm not sure I'd get a lot of mileage out of it. (Also: the two smaller Naked Basics palettes, especially Naked Basics 2.)


OMG I have that Smoked palette with the zipper too. Haven't touched it in ages. God I hated UD and their chunky palettes lol. On the theme of older palettes I also still own Vice 2 which I love and do use from time to time, a real old school Deluxe Shadow Box complete with the purple velvet packaging (lol) and the Electric palette which is a staple in my kit. More recent acquisitions are the two palettes from the Basquiat collection which I really bought because of the artwork but do enjoy using. Oh my... I also now remember I have two of those Face Case things with the shadows at the top and face products (blush & highlighter) at the bottom. Those are another hot chunky mess but the product inside are good. I have to add many of these to my depot list. I have a feeling I'm forgetting another palette but it's not coming to me.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Feb 17, 2019)

Shars said:


> OMG I have that Smoked palette with the zipper too. Haven't touched it in ages. God I hated UD and their chunky palettes lol. On the theme of older palettes I also still own Vice 2 which I love and do use from time to time, a real old school Deluxe Shadow Box complete with the purple velvet packaging (lol) and the Electric palette which is a staple in my kit. More recent acquisitions are the two palettes from the Basquiat collection which I really bought because of the artwork but do enjoy using. Oh my... I also now remember I have two of those Face Case things with the shadows at the top and face products (blush & highlighter) at the bottom. Those are another hot chunky mess but the product inside are good. I have to add many of these to my depot list. I have a feeling I'm forgetting another palette but it's not coming to me.




Oh I definitely missed a few, plus the Ammo or something..


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 19, 2019)

Shars said:


> OMG I have that Smoked palette with the zipper too. Haven't touched it in ages. God I hated UD and their chunky palettes lol. On the theme of older palettes I also still own Vice 2 which I love and do use from time to time, a real old school Deluxe Shadow Box complete with the purple velvet packaging (lol) and the Electric palette which is a staple in my kit. More recent acquisitions are the two palettes from the Basquiat collection which I really bought because of the artwork but do enjoy using. Oh my... I also now remember I have two of those Face Case things with the shadows at the top and face products (blush & highlighter) at the bottom. Those are another hot chunky mess but the product inside are good. I have to add many of these to my depot list. I have a feeling I'm forgetting another palette but it's not coming to me.


I forgot the Deluxe Shadow Box. That was my first UD palette. Also just like shellygrrl my UD Naked palette came with a dual-ended pencil. I think I had just joined Specktra when it came out. Everyone here was so excited about it. I also have the non-neutral Basquiat pallet. Those were really underrated. The pigmentation, the smoothness of the shadows. EXCEPTIONAL!


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> I forgot the Deluxe Shadow Box. That was my first UD palette. Also just like shellygrrl my UD Naked palette came with a dual-ended pencil. I think I had just joined Specktra when it came out. Everyone here was so excited about it. I also have the non-neutral *Basquiat pallet. Those were really underrated.* The pigmentation, the smoothness of the shadows. EXCEPTIONAL!


Yessss!! They are so good. I'm glad I was able to get both.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2019)

Shars said:


> Yessss!! They are so good. I'm glad I was able to get both.


After I got the non-neutral one I was determined to find the second one. Alas, the makeup gods were not smiling in my favor. I originally skipped it because I thought I had too many neutral palettes. Boo for me.


----------



## Shars (Feb 20, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> After I got the non-neutral one I was determined to find the second one. Alas, the makeup gods were not smiling in my favor. I originally skipped it because I thought I had too many neutral palettes. Boo for me.


I got the non-neutral one first too. I was able to get the neutral one on sale in a random sephora restock.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 22, 2019)

Organizing my purchases and decided to take a peek at the Reloaded palette.  Well it is not all metal packaging like a I thought. Well I had assumed it was metal packaging as they had been doing that lately.  The top of the palette is a puffy Satin of all things. I don't think I've ever seen that before. It looks nice but . . .  I don't know. It seems like an odd choice.  I still haven't used it yet. It's funny I was so against the velvet packaging that I didn't get the original Naked palette but ended up getting the Anastasia ones.  I think I just saw so many videos with the Naked one looking so bad I just figured I could wait it out for the metal one but it never came stateside.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 22, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 65761
> 
> (ommorphiabeautybar)
> 
> ...



Oh dear, so many UD palettes.... 

Naked 1,2,3, Naked Smokey, Naked Heat and Naked Cherry. Vice 3, Vice 4, Vice LTD, Vice LTD Reloaded. On the Run, Heavy Metals, Spectrum, Full Spectrum, UDxGwen, UDxKristen Leanne, Elements, Moondust, After Dark, Electric, both Basquiat palettes, Wende's Contraband, The Black Palette, Smoked, Trouble Maker, Oz Theodora and Oz Glinda. 

I really ought to be ashamed of myself. I think I'm purging the Gwen palette though.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 23, 2019)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Oh dear, so many UD palettes....
> 
> Naked 1,2,3, Naked Smokey, Naked Heat and Naked Cherry. Vice 3, Vice 4, Vice LTD, Vice LTD Reloaded. On the Run, Heavy Metals, Spectrum, Full Spectrum, UDxGwen, UDxKristen Leanne, Elements, Moondust, After Dark, Electric, both Basquiat palettes, Wende's Contraband, The Black Palette, Smoked, Trouble Maker, Oz Theodora and Oz Glinda.
> 
> I really ought to be ashamed of myself. I think I'm purging the Gwen palette though.



I forgot the Oz Glinda palette. Thanks for reminding me, lol


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 14, 2019)

*Lordie...it's been a hot minute for UD. I guess we have not been feeling anything is worth noting.  *
*
Naked Honey is on the horizon...the first images made me think...knockoff, fake. But, I guess it's real and being released Sept 13th. *
*For me...it's a hard pass. Sigh...




(snipped from hotfire.makeup instagram)*


----------



## r0mini0n (Aug 14, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Lordie...it's been a hot minute for UD. I guess we have not been feeling anything is worth noting. *
> 
> *Naked Honey is on the horizon...the first images made me think...knockoff, fake. But, I guess it's real and being released Sept 13th. *
> *For me...it's a hard pass. Sigh...
> ...



I wish they had included yellow as it's named Honey. That one shade looks green to me. I like the concept but it's missing yellows for me


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 14, 2019)

It seems like they are playing catch up at the moment.  This looks like a very muted version of the Melt Gemini palette.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 16, 2019)

They also recently released a new foundation and concealer (maybe some other base products, too?).


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 30, 2019)

*Naked Honey ~ Bbbbbzzzzzzzz

















*

(ommorphia beauty bar)


----------



## fur4elise (May 22, 2020)

*Er...um...okay*
*Urban Decay Naked Ultraviolet


*




(temptalia)


----------



## Rinstar (May 22, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Er...um...okay*
> *Urban Decay Naked Ultraviolet
> 
> View attachment 67674
> ...



OK well I actually love the palette, great array of shades for a purple lover like me. However..... it's not Naked if it's purple. But I guess the same could be said with a lot of the red-toned "Naked" shades they've also had. I will likely buy it though


----------



## shellygrrl (May 23, 2020)

Also don't know that the inclusion of warmer tones with the mostly cool-toned purples works necessarily? Unless they wanted the contrast?


----------



## boschicka (May 23, 2020)

I was hoping for Naked Grape with an array of subtle, wearable purples.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 23, 2020)

Rinstar said:


> OK well I actually love the palette, great array of shades for a purple lover like me. However..... it's not Naked if it's purple. But I guess the same could be said with a lot of the red-toned "Naked" shades they've also had. I will likely buy it though



I also find the "Naked" so unnecessary. It doesn't fit the color scheme at all. The UD marketing team really needs to get their act together. It can' be that hard. They can call it "Dressed" or something else, but not NAKED.


----------



## Rinstar (May 23, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> I also find the "Naked" so unnecessary. It doesn't fit the color scheme at all. The UD marketing team really needs to get their act together. It can' be that hard. They can call it "Dressed" or something else, but not NAKED.



Exactly. Just give it another name. Ultraviolet palette would have been a fine name by itself!


----------



## fur4elise (May 23, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I was hoping for Naked Grape with an array of subtle, wearable purples.



*THIS! Both for the name...Naked Grape works for me  And for what the shades could have been! Oh well...*


----------

